# Κατώτατες αποδεκτές αμοιβές μετάφρασης, επιμέλειας, διόρθωσης



## SMED (Oct 11, 2013)

*Κατώτατες αποδεκτές αμοιβές μετάφρασης, επιμέλειας, διόρθωσης​*Σκοπός του καθορισμού κατώτατων αποδεκτών αμοιβών από τον ΣΜΕΔ στις σημερινές συνθήκες είναι να δημιουργηθούν, μέσα από το πάγιο (και όχι μόνο σημερινό) καθεστώς επισφάλειας και απορρύθμισης που χαρακτηρίζει τη δουλειά μας, νέοι τρόποι συλλογικής οργάνωσης, διεκδίκησης και περιφρούρησης των συμφερόντων μας.

Οι πιέσεις που δεχόμαστε από την αγορά και το κράτος έχουν οδηγήσει τη δουλειά μας σε οριακά επίπεδα από την άποψη τόσο της αμοιβής μας όσο και των συνεχώς αυξανόμενων πάγιων εξόδων μας. Όπως γνωρίζουμε, παρά το γεγονός ότι η ανάγκη για υπηρεσίες μετάφρασης, επιμέλειας και διόρθωσης έχει αυξηθεί, οι εργοδότες μας, είτε είναι μεταφραστικά γραφεία ή εταιρείες παραγωγής είτε εκδοτικοί οίκοι είτε οποιοσδήποτε ιδιώτης, τείνουν να υποτιμούν όλο και περισσότερο τη δουλειά μας. Ακολουθείται ένας άρρητος κανόνας αύξησης της ζήτησης με συνακόλουθη μείωση της τιμής του «προϊόντος». Βάσει αυτής της λογικής, που αντιμετωπίζει μια ειδικευμένη πνευματική εργασία σαν ένα χαρτόκουτο, για παράδειγμα, χρησιμοποιούνται πλέον και τα προγράμματα μεταφραστικών μνημών τα οποία αντιμετωπίζουν τη δουλειά μας σαν μηχανική εργασία.

Από την άλλη πλευρά, παρά τις ολοένα φθίνουσες αμοιβές που μπορούμε να διεκδικήσουμε στην αγορά, και οι οποίες έχουν οδηγήσει το εισόδημά μας σε επίπεδα κατώτερα και από τον βασικό μισθό ενός ανειδίκευτου εργάτη, το κράτος συνεχίζει να μας αντιμετωπίζει σαν επιχειρηματίες, επιβάλλοντάς μας υπέρογκες ασφαλιστικές εισφορές και φόρους. Σε αυτό ακριβώς το ασφυκτικό πλαίσιο, ο ΣΜΕΔ δρομολόγησε και προτείνει τη θέσπιση κατώτατων αποδεκτών αμοιβών για την εργασία μας. Με την επίκληση αυτών των αμοιβών αποσκοπούμε να βάλουμε ένα συλλογικό και άμεσο ανάχωμα στη συνεχή υποτίμηση της εργασίας μας, η οποία, με πρόσχημα την κρίση (αλλά και πριν από αυτή), έχει γίνει κοινή πρακτική των εργοδοτών μας (πολλοί εκ των οποίων δεν έχουν κανέναν ενδοιασμό να προκηρύσσουν επίσημους ή άτυπους μειοδοτικούς διαγωνισμούς για να «δώσουν δουλειές» σε συναδέλφους).

Οι κατώτατες αποδεκτές αμοιβές εδράζονται στην αντικειμενική παραδοχή ότι ως μεταφραστές, επιμελητές, διορθωτές, υποτιτλιστές, δεν είμαστε ούτε «συνεργάτες» ούτε «προμηθευτές» των εργοδοτών μας, όπως και οι τελευταίοι δεν είναι παρά μόνο κατ’ όνομα «πελάτες» μας. Με το σκεπτικό του καθορισμού κατώτατων αποδεκτών αμοιβών θέλουμε να αναδείξουμε το γεγονός ότι δεν πουλάμε προϊόντα, «κομμάτια» ή «πακέτα», αλλά επιτελούμε _εργασία_, η οποία απαιτεί χρόνο και μόχθο, ενώ την αμοιβή μας δεν την ορίζουμε εμείς, ως άλλοι έμποροι ή επιχειρηματίες, αλλά η «ελεύθερη αγορά», δηλαδή οι εργοδότες, ως «τιμή», αφού προϋπολογίσουν τα προσδοκώμενα «κέρδη» τους.

Η μετάφραση, η επιμέλεια, η διόρθωση και ο υποτιτλισμός δεν είναι χόμπι, αλλά ειδικευμένες δουλειές που οι επαγγελματίες του χώρου τις επιτελούν (συχνά υπό ασφυκτικές προθεσμίες, γεγονός που κάνει τις πραγματικές ώρες δουλειάς να ξεπερνούν κατά πολύ το μέσο 8ωρο) με ευσυνειδησία και έγνοια για την ποιότητα του τελικού αποτελέσματος. Ως εργαζόμενοι, λοιπόν, θεωρούμε λογικό –όπως είναι ήδη ο κανόνας για συναδέλφους σε πολλά μέρη του κόσμου– να κοστολογούμε τη δουλειά μας βάσει μιας ωριαίας αμοιβής που θα μας επιτρέπει να ζούμε αξιοπρεπώς από την εργασία μας. Η παραδοχή αυτή σημαίνει ότι ο καθορισμός μιας ωριαίας αμοιβής είναι ο μόνος τρόπος με τον οποίο μπορεί να υπολογιστεί από τη δική μας σκοπιά, με γνώμονα δηλαδή τις συλλογικές ανάγκες των εργαζομένων στον κλάδο μας, η αξία της δουλειάς μας.

Το πρώτο βήμα για τον καθορισμό κατώτατων αποδεκτών αμοιβών ήταν η σύνταξη ενός ερωτηματολογίου που δημοσιοποίησε στα τέλη του 2012 ο ΣΜΕΔ. Μετά από πολύμηνη διεξοδική μελέτη των αποτελεσμάτων του αναφορικά με τις πραγματικές και τις επιθυμητές αμοιβές συναδέλφων όλων των ειδικοτήτων (μεταφραστές, υποτιτλιστές, επιμελητές-διορθωτές), καταλήξαμε ότι *η ελάχιστη αποδεκτή ωριαία αμοιβή για όλες τις εργασίες των συναδέλφων είναι τα 10 ευρώ*. Για τον καθορισμό του ποσού αυτού συνυπολογίσαμε όλες τις ιδιαιτερότητες της δουλειάς ενός εργαζόμενου που βαφτίζεται «ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας» και, κατά συνέπεια, α) δεν έχει μόνιμη και σταθερή εργασία, β) υποχρεούται να αυτασφαλίζεται κάτω από τους επαχθέστατους και παράλογους ισχύοντες όρους του ΟΑΕΕ, γ) φορολογείται πλέον με 26% από το πρώτο ευρώ του εισοδήματός του, δ) δεν προστατεύεται από κανενός είδους συλλογικές συμβάσεις (δεν έχει δώρα, μη μισθολογικές αποδοχές, 13ο-14ο μισθό, επιδόματα άδειας-ανεργίας, κ.ο.κ.), ενώ ε) ακόμα και όταν θεωρείται «πνευματικός δημιουργός» (όπως συμβαίνει με τους μεταφραστές βιβλίων) ουσιαστικά δεν εισπράττει ποτέ «πνευματικά δικαιώματα» για τη δουλειά του. Βάσει αυτής της ελάχιστης ωριαίας αμοιβής, αν δουλεύαμε 40 ώρες την εβδομάδα, σε ένα υποθετικό καθεστώς μόνιμης και σταθερής εργασίας, θα είχαμε ένα μικτό μηνιαίο εισόδημα 2.000 ευρώ. Αν από αυτό αφαιρεθούν οι ασφαλιστικές εισφορές, ύψους 245-605 ευρώ μηνιαίως, και ο φόρος εισοδήματος, ύψους 520 ευρώ, μας μένει ένα εισόδημα 875-1.235 ευρώ (1.055 ευρώ κατά μέσο όρο). Σημειωτέον ότι υπάρχουν συνήθως και πρόσθετες εισφορές, όπως το τέλος επιτηδεύματος (ύψους 650 ευρώ, ή περίπου 54 ευρώ μηνιαίως) που περιορίζουν ακόμα περισσότερο το παραπάνω καθαρό εισόδημα, το οποίο, τονίζουμε, ισχύει μόνο στο υποθετικό καθεστώς μιας μόνιμης και σταθερής εργασίας, και όχι βέβαια στις πραγματικές συνθήκες επισφάλειας στις οποίες εργαζόμαστε.

Το επόμενο στάδιο επεξεργασίας των αποτελεσμάτων του ερωτηματολογίου αφορούσε το παραγόμενο έργο ανά ώρα εργασίας. Σύμφωνα με τα αποτελέσματα του ερωτηματολογίου, μία ώρα δουλειάς αντιστοιχεί, εντελώς προσεγγιστικά, σε μία σελίδα μετάφρασης, σε δύο σελίδες επιμέλειας, σε τέσσερις σελίδες διόρθωσης (250 λέξεων) και σε 5 λεπτά υποτιτλισμού. Προφανώς ο υπολογισμός αυτός έγινε κατά μέσο όρο και πάντα με την επιφύλαξη ότι κάποια εργασία μπορεί να είναι πολύ πιο απαιτητική. Η βασική συμβολή αυτού του υπολογισμού είναι ότι μας παρέχει μια αντιστοιχία μεταξύ αμοιβής και χρόνου εργασίας. Έτσι φαίνεται επίσης πόσο χαμηλές είναι αμοιβές που θεωρούνται τρέχουσες στην αγορά, π.χ. 5 ευρώ ανά σελίδα μετάφρασης.

Αναγνωρίζοντας, ωστόσο, την πραγματικότητα της αγοράς στον κλάδο μας, θεωρήσαμε ότι είναι αναγκαίο όλο το προηγούμενο σκεπτικό και οι σχετικοί υπολογισμοί να εκφραστούν με τον καθορισμό κατ’ αποκοπή αμοιβών, ανάλογα με τη μονάδα μέτρησης που είθισται να ισχύει στις ποικίλες ειδικότητες του κλάδου μας. Η εν λόγω μετατροπή και οι κατώτατες αμοιβές που συνάγονται από αυτή έχουν *δύο επιπλέον περιορισμούς*: α) δεν αφορούν συναδέλφους, που δουλεύουν με σύμβαση εξαρτημένης εργασίας, ωράριο και καθορισμένο τόπο εργασίας· β) δεν αφορούν περιπτώσεις δημόσιων διαγωνισμών και αναθέσεων με αποδέκτες «ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες» (εταιρείες ή φυσικά πρόσωπα), όπου οι αμοιβές ορίζονται ανεξάρτητα (χωρίς δηλαδή προηγούμενη διαπραγμάτευση μεταξύ συναδέλφου και εργοδότη) από κρατικούς φορείς.

Αυτό που ονομάζουμε «πραγματικότητα της αγοράς στον κλάδο μας» ισοδυναμεί με το σύνολο των σχέσεων (ανισότητας) ανάμεσα σε μεμονωμένους συναδέλφους και εταιρείες ή ιδιώτες που συμβάλλονται μαζί τους υπό εργοδοτική ιδιότητα. Στο πλαίσιο αυτής της πραγματικότητας, δική μας βασική μέριμνα υπήρξε, όχι οτιδήποτε ισχύει ως «κανονικό», «δίκαιο» ή «ρεαλιστικό» στην αγορά, αλλά η συλλογική μας αξιοπρέπεια ως εργαζομένων και η πρόταξη των βιοτικών αναγκών μας.

Διευκρινίζουμε, τέλος, ότι *«κατώτατες αποδεκτές αμοιβές» δεν θα πει σε καμία περίπτωση «συνιστώμενες» ή «επιθυμητές αμοιβές».* Τα ποσά που ακολουθούν αποτελούν ένα κατώφλι ασφαλείας ώστε οι εργαζόμενοι του κλάδου μας να μπορούν να ζουν με αξιοπρέπεια από τη δουλειά τους. Ο ΣΜΕΔ δεν θα ανεχτεί καμία επίκληση των ποσών αυτών για τη δόλια περαιτέρω μείωση της αμοιβής κανενός συναδέλφου στον οποίο η πείρα, οι ειδικές γνώσεις του ή όποιοι άλλοι παράγοντες έχουν επιτρέψει να αμείβεται καλύτερα για τη δουλειά του.

*Παίρνοντας ως μέσο όρο του χρόνου εργασίας ενός μεταφραστή, επιμελητή, διορθωτή ή υποτιτλιστή το ημερήσιο 8ωρο σε πενθήμερη βάση, οι κατώτατες αποδεκτές αμοιβές του ΣΜΕΔ (συμπεριλαμβανομένου του παρακρατούμενου φόρου 20%, χωρίς να συμπεριλαμβάνεται ΦΠΑ 23%) διαμορφώνονται ως εξής*:

*Κατώτατες Αποδεκτές Αμοιβές*​


Μετάφραση ανά 16σέλιδο πρωτοτύπου (προς τη μητρική γλώσσα του μεταφραστή, για βιβλία 20X15 εκ.): 160 €
Μετάφραση ανά λέξη πρωτοτύπου (προς τη μητρική γλώσσα του μεταφραστή): 0,045 €
Υποτιτλισμός (με χρονισμό) ανά λεπτό βίντεο (προς τη μητρική γλώσσα του υποτιτλιστή): 2 €
Επιμέλεια/διόρθωση* ανά τελικό τυπογραφικό 16σέλιδο (για βιβλία 20Χ15 εκ., στη μητρική γλώσσα του επιμελητή/διορθωτή): 80 €
Επιμέλεια ανά λέξη πρωτοτύπου (για κείμενα στη μητρική γλώσσα του επιμελητή, πλην βιβλίων) ή μεταφράσματος (για κείμενα στη μητρική γλώσσα του επιμελητή, πλην βιβλίων): 0,02 €
Διόρθωση ανά τελικό τυπογραφικό 16σέλιδο (για βιβλία 20Χ15 εκ., στη μητρική γλώσσα του διορθωτή): 40 €
* ΕΠΙΜΕΛΕΙΑ: Αποσαφήνιση ή αναδιοργάνωση του κειμένου ως προς το περιεχόμενο και τη διάρθρωσή του. Έλεγχος πραγματολογικών στοιχείων. Αποσαφήνιση νοήματος, βελτίωση γλώσσας και άλλες μη τεχνικές επεμβάσεις επιμέλειας, που θα εφαρμοστούν σε όλο το κείμενο. Έλεγχος και διόρθωση υφολογικών επιπέδων. Ομαλοποίηση μετρικού συστήματος. Έλεγχος και επιμέλεια αναγραφής κεφαλίδων, ευρετηρίων, παραπομπών και παραθεμάτων. Έλεγχος των στοιχείων στην ταυτότητα του βιβλίου [όταν πρόκειται για βιβλίο]. Αντιπαραβολή με το πρωτότυπο [όταν πρόκειται για μετάφραση].

ΤΥΠΟΓΡΑΦΙΚΗ ΕΠΙΜΕΛΕΙΑ - ΔΙΟΡΘΩΣΗ: Αφορά τη γραμματική, τη χρήση, την ορθογραφία, τη στίξη και άλλα τεχνικά γλωσσικά ζητήματα. Έλεγχος της συνοχής των γλωσσικών στοιχείων του κειμένου και της συνέπειας των δεδομένων. Εισαγωγή τίτλων και πλαγιότιτλων και αντίστοιχη τοποθέτηση γραφικών στοιχείων. Επιμέλεια πινάκων, διαγραμμάτων και καταλόγων. Ενημέρωση του ατελιέ για τυχόν ιδιαιτερότητες της παραγωγής. Έλεγχος των δοκιμίων του επιμελημένου και σελιδοποιημένου κειμένου όσον αφορά τη συνέπεια ως προς το στήσιμο, καθώς και δευτερεύοντα τεχνικά λάθη (π.χ. ανορθογραφίες ή μικρές παρεκκλίσεις από το στήσιμο). Σωστή τοποθέτηση του κειμένου στη σελίδα, έλεγχος κεφαλίδων και σελιδαρίθμων, έλεγχος κουτσών, ορφανών κ.ά. αράδων, έλεγχος σελιδαρίθμων όπου αναφέρονται (π.χ. περιεχόμενα). Έλεγχος ηλιοτυπιών ή άλλου τύπου δοκιμίων ή φιλμ.


----------



## SBE (Oct 11, 2013)

*Περί κατώτατων τιμών*

Πώς θα εξασφαλίσει στην πράξη ο σύλλογος ότι δεν θα γίνουν οι προτεινόμενες κατώτατες αμοιβές οι μόνες αμοιβές; Δεν αρκεί απλά να το λες. 
Επίσης, διευκρινίζεται ότι οι αμοιβές αυτές είναι για κείμενα γενικού περιεχομένου κι όχι για πιο απαιτητικά κείμενα, όπως π.χ. εξειδικευμένα επιστημονικά;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 11, 2013)

Θα δώσω κάποιες απαντήσεις, ως μέλος της ομάδας του ΣΜΕΔ που ασχολήθηκε με τη διαμόρφωση των κατώτατων αμοιβών, με την επιφύλαξη να απαντήσει επίσημα κάποιος πλέον αρμόδιος από το ΣΜΕΔ.

Οι αμοιβές αυτές ονομάστηκαν κατώτατες ακριβώς με το σκεπτικό ότι αφορούν την απλούστερη δυνατή μορφή κειμένου, χωρίς εξειδίκευση επιστημονική ή άλλης μορφής δυσκολία. 
Λόγω της δυσκολίας που ενέχει ο προσδιορισμός κατώτατων αμοιβών για κάθε μορφή κειμένου, προτιμήσαμε να βάλουμε απλώς ένα κατώτατο πλαφόν, πέρα από το οποίο δεν θα πρέπει να πέφτει η αμοιβή όσο απλό και αν είναι το κείμενο.

Οι αμοιβές αυτή τη στιγμή στην πράξη, όπως καλά ξέρουμε, είναι δυστυχώς πολύ χαμηλότερες από αυτές στις οποίες καταλήξαμε ως κατώτατες. Πιστεύουμε ότι με τον τρόπο αυτό θα συμβάλουμε στην αναχαίτιση της κατρακύλας, δίνοντας τουλάχιστον ένα μπούσουλα σε κάθε νέο συνάδελφο που αναρωτιέται πόσα να ζητήσει ή πόσα να δεχτεί. 

Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι τόσο πιθανό να χρησιμεύουν τα νούμερα αυτά στους εργοδότες/πελάτες/συνεργάτες ως άλλοθι για να μην δώσουν περισσότερα. Νομίζω ότι πρωτίστως θα χρησιμεύσουν στον εργαζόμενο ως επιχείρημα για να μην του δώσουν λιγότερα, κάτι που δυστυχώς αυτή τη στιγμή συμβαίνει, και κάτι που είναι επείγον να αντιμετωπιστεί. Η κατώτατη αμοιβή διασφαλίζει το δικαίωμα του εργαζόμενου με τον ίδιο τρόπο που το κάνει ο κατώτατος μισθός: δεν συνεπάγεται ότι όλοι οι μισθοί θα πέσουν σε αυτό το ποσό, αλλά επιχειρεί να διασφαλίσει ότι δεν θα πέσουν χαμηλότερα από αυτό.


----------



## sarant (Oct 11, 2013)

Μπράβο πάντως, όσο συμβολική κι αν είναι η κίνηση δίνει πράγματι μια βοήθεια, έναν μπούσουλα που λες, ιδίως στους νεότερους.


----------



## rogne (Oct 11, 2013)

Αν και δεν είμαι πιο αρμόδιος από τη Μελάνη (αμφιβάλλω κιόλας αν υπάρχουν τέτοιοι, ιδίως σε τέτοια θέματα), να συμπληρώσω δυο λόγια στα πολύ σωστά που έγραψε, δίνοντας ένα παράδειγμα.

Έστω (σπάνιος) συνάδελφος που έχει καταφέρει να αμείβεται για τη δουλειά του καλύτερα από τα παραπάνω ποσά, έχοντας πετύχει να αναγνωρίζεται η πείρα του, οι ειδικές γνώσεις του κλπ., όπως το θέτει και το κείμενο. Αν, βλέποντας αυτές τις κατώτατες αμοιβές, ο εργοδότης του προσπαθούσε ξαφνικά να του ρίξει την αμοιβή, τι θα σήμαινε αυτό; Προφανώς ότι από την πλευρά του αίρει την αναγνώριση στην πείρα, στις ειδικές γνώσεις κλπ. του συναδέλφου και ότι αποφασίζει να τον πληρώνει "με τον κατώτατο", για να το πούμε έτσι. Αμέσως-αμέσως, ο εργοδότης κινδυνεύει α) να αναγκαστεί να επικαλεστεί επιχειρήματα του τύπου "υπάρχουν κι άλλοι που θα μου έκαναν την ίδια δουλειά φτηνότερα" (απάντηση: "α, ναι; και πού είναι αυτοί τόσο καιρό; χάρη μου κάνεις εμένα, αντί να πας να κάνεις τη δουλειά σου φτηνότερα;"), ου μην και να επιχειρήσει όντως να δώσει αλλού τη δουλειά "για φτηνότερα", με εντελώς αμφίβολα ποιοτικά αποτελέσματα, β) να "του βγει το όνομα" ότι ρίχνει με το έτσι θέλω την αμοιβή ενός καταξιωμένου συναδέλφου, επικαλούμενος "τον κατώτατο", γ) τα παραπάνω να τον κάνουν να χάσει από συνεργάτη και τον εν λόγω συνάδελφο και ίσως όποιους άλλους ανάλογων προσόντων ("να τον αποφεύγετε αυτόν, μας έχει για τον κατώτατο"). Δεν ξέρω τι είδους εργοδότης (και δη πρώην καλοπληρωτής) θα έμπαινε σε όλη αυτή τη διαδικασία μόνο και μόνο επειδή είδε κάποιες κατώτατες αμοιβές για τις οποίες η εμπειρία τού λέει ξεκάθαρα ότι είναι ήδη υψηλές _για κατώτατες_ (τις οποίες όμως ούτως ή άλλως δεν επιδίωκε ποτέ). Κι αν εμφανιζόταν όμως (πράγμα που το θεωρώ κι εγώ εξαιρετικά απίθανο), υπάρχουν πάντα οι συλλογικοί τρόποι διαπραγμάτευσης και διεκδίκησης: πιο άνετα λέει και κάνει ένας αίφνης παραλογιζόμενος εργοδότης διάφορα (συμπεριλαμβανομένων όσων μπορεί ίσως να βρει να πει και να κάνει με αφορμή αυτές τις κατώτατες αμοιβές) σε έναν μεμονωμένο συνάδελφο παρά σε ένα σωματείο. 

Ένα σχόλιο ακόμα: εξειδικευμένο κείμενο δεν σημαίνει δυσκολότερο κείμενο (και αντίστροφα: "γενικό" κείμενο δεν σημαίνει ευκολότερο). Υπάρχουν πολλοί συνάδελφοι που ειδικεύονται στη μετάφραση "δύσκολων" τεχνικών κειμένων, αλλά αποφεύγουν συστηματικά τα "εύκολα" γενικά κείμενα, γιατί κρίνουν π.χ. ότι δεν έχουν εμπειρία (ή, ξέρω 'γω, "φιλολογική επάρκεια") στη μετάφραση της καθομιλουμένης, άρα χρειάζονται δυσανάλογα περισσότερο χρόνο σε σχέση με την αμοιβή κλπ. Όταν μιλάμε, βέβαια, για δυσκολία και ευκολία, όλα τα ενδεχόμενα είναι ανοιχτά, οπότε ας το αφήσω εδώ.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 11, 2013)

Το πρόβλημα είναι οι καινούριοι πελάτες, ιδίως όταν αυτοί είναι φυσικά πρόσωπα. Είναι πολύ καλή η πρωτοβουλία, η προσωπική μου άποψη ωστόσο είναι ότι θα έπρεπε να διατίθεται ενημέρωση απευθείας στους συναδέλφους, όχι ελεύθερα σε όλους.

Για το βαθμό δυσκολίας, πιστεύω ότι τα τεχνικά κείμενα, ιδίως αυτά που η μετάφρασή τους ενδέχεται να έχει επιπτώσεις στη ζωή κάποιου άλλου (ιατρικά, νομικά, οδηγίες χρήσης βαριών μηχανημάτων κλπ) είναι πιο δύσκολα από οποιοδήποτε «γενικό» κείμενο, ακόμα κι αν αυτό είναι ένα δύσκολο δοκίμιο, ένα κλασικό μυθιστόρημα ή μια φιλοσοφική διατριβή. Χρειάζεται εξειδίκευση που την αποκτάς κυρίως με την εμπειρία, και την κρατάς με πολλή δουλειά. 

Είναι αλήθεια ότι κάποια είδη μετάφρασης είναι κακοπληρωμένα, γιατί ο χρόνος που χρειάζεται να γίνουν δεν ανταποκρίνεται στα λεφτά που παίρνει ο μεταφραστής (η λογοτεχνία ας πούμε), αλλά δεν είναι πιο απαιτητικά ούτε πιο δύσκολα από τη μετάφραση, ας πούμε, κλινικών δοκιμών για φάρμακα για την αντιμετώπιση του AIDS. 

Επίσης, ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι δεν μεταφράζονται κείμενα μόνο από τα αγγλικά, τα γαλλικά, τα ισπανικά και τα γερμανικά. Υπάρχουν και γλώσσες που είναι πιο δύσκολες στη μετάφραση, διότι οι διαθέσιμες πηγές είναι ελάχιστες, και συχνά ανύπαρκτες στο συνδυασμό με τα ελληνικά.

Μην ανησυχείτε για το αν ξεφύγει η συζήτηση, μπορούμε να τη μεταφέρουμε.


----------



## Marinos (Oct 11, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Το πρόβλημα είναι οι καινούριοι πελάτες, ιδίως όταν αυτοί είναι φυσικά πρόσωπα. Είναι πολύ καλή η πρωτοβουλία, η προσωπική μου άποψη ωστόσο είναι ότι θα έπρεπε να διατίθεται ενημέρωση απευθείας στους συναδέλφους, όχι ελεύθερα σε όλους.



Άλλο βάρος έχει ο πίνακας ως επίσημο κείμενο του οικείου σωματείου, του ΣΜΕΔ εν προκειμένω, κι άλλο ως «ρώτησα και μου 'πανε να μην κατέβω κάτω από τα χ ευρώ τη σελίδα», όχι; Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, κάπου εκεί οδηγεί το «όχι ελεύθερα σε όλους».


----------



## Palavra (Oct 11, 2013)

Α, τώρα κατάλαβα τη λογική. Σωστά τα λες. Βέβαια, υπάρχουν και άλλες επίσημες ενώσεις μεταφραστών, θέλω να πω ο ΣΜΕΔ δεν αποτελεί ομπρέλα για όλους τους επαγγελματίες του χώρου, οπότε ακόμα και αυτή η «βούλα» δεν είναι επίσημη. Τέλος πάντων, θα δείξει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 11, 2013)

Η ιδέα ενός πίνακα κατώτερων ανεκτών αμοιβών για την απλούστερη δυνατή μορφή κειμένου, σύμφωνα και με το σκεπτικό που περιέγραψε η Μελάνη, δεν μπορεί να είναι λάθος. Ο πίνακας θα έπρεπε όμως, κτγμ, να περιλαμβάνει ορισμένα επιπλέον κρίσιμα στοιχεία, που θα μπορούσαν να προστεθούν σε μια μελλοντική αναβάθμιση:

(α) Τη γλώσσα πηγής. Το σκεπτικό «Εσύ ξέρεις φινλανδικά από τη μάνα σου, γιατί ζητάς παραπάνω» δεν μπορεί να μένει αναπάντητο.

(β) Τον ακόμη σαφέστερο προσδιορισμό της μονάδας μέτρησης «16σέλιδο». Το έχουμε συζητήσει πολλές φορές: δεν αρκεί, ιδίως σε ειδικά (τεχνικά) βιβλία. Η Μελάνη αναφέρεται κάπου σε διόρθωση σελίδας 250 λέξεων --αν είναι τέτοιο το 16σελιδο, τότε η τιμή των 4,5 λεπτών ανά λέξη οδηγεί σε 180 €/16σέλιδο.

(γ) Και το κτγμ πιο σημαντικό από όλα. Είναι απαραίτητο να υπάρχουν δείγματα αυτού του απλούστερου κειμένου, όπως το περιγράφει η Μελάνη. Πέρα από τα προφανή, αυτό είναι απαραίτητο καθώς οι προδιαγραφές του καταλόγου για επιμέλεια και τυπογραφική διόρθωση περιγράφουν ένα πολύ πιο σύνθετο κείμενο (με διαγράμματα, υποσημειώσεις, βιβλιογραφία κλπ) και φαίνεται να οδηγούν τον κατάλογο σε μια εσωτερική ασυνέπεια.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 11, 2013)

Marinos said:


> Άλλο βάρος έχει ο πίνακας ως επίσημο κείμενο του οικείου σωματείου, του ΣΜΕΔ εν προκειμένω,


Αυτό ακριβώς ήταν το σκεπτικό: να μπορείς να πεις στον εργοδότη "ο σύλλογός μου λέει να μην πάρω κάτω από τόσα", ή όταν σε ρωτάνε "πόσα θες;" να λες "τόσα" (όπου τόσα = ένα ποσό όχι μικρότερο από την κατώτατη συνιστώμενη αμοιβή).

Τώρα είδα τις ερωτήσεις του δόκτορα. Όλα αυτά συζητήθηκαν, να δω αν θα μπορέσω σιγά-σιγά να τα απαντήσω.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 11, 2013)

Λοιπόν, το θέμα της γλώσσας αποφασίσαμε να μην το αγγίξουμε, με το ίδιο σκεπτικό που δεν αγγίξαμε το θέμα της δυσκολίας: θα έπρεπε να ασχοληθούμε με πολλές γλώσσες (πόσες; ποιες; ποιο το όριο; ποιο το κριτήριο; ) και να αξιολογήσουμε την καθεμιά, δημιουργώντας ξεχωριστά πλαφόν - πράγμα που ούτε τα αποτελέσματα από το ερωτηματολόγιο του ΣΜΕΔ ούτε η εμπειρία μας μάς επέτρεπε να κάνουμε. Προτιμήσαμε λοιπόν να σταθούμε στο "ένα κατώτατο για όλα" - αν κάποιος δουλεύει μια "σπάνια" ή "δύσκολη" ή για κάποιο άλλο λόγο περιζήτητη στην ελληνική αγορά γλώσσα, θα έχει απλώς ένα παραπάνω διαπραγματευτικό πλεονέκτημα για να ζητήσει στον πελάτη περισσότερα χρήματα.

Το 16σέλιδο το διατηρήσαμε ως μονάδα (προσδιορίσαμε το σχήμα 20X15 εκ. - όχι, δεν το συνδέσαμε με τη σελίδα των 250 λέξεων) διότι αυτό χρησιμποιείται από τους περισσότερους εκδότες (ακόμη κι από όσους το ορίζουν με βάσει χτύπους) και προτιμήσαμε να μην μπούμε σε παρεμβάσεις του τρόπου υπολογισμού των αμοιβών αλλά να εστιάσουμε μόνο στο θέμα του "κατώτατου" - τουλάχιστον προς το παρόν. Διαφορετικά, και στους υπότιτλους είναι παράλογο να μετριέται με το χρόνο η αμοιβή, από τη στιγμή που μπορούν μια χαρά να μετρηθούν οι λέξεις.

Έγινε πολλή κουβέντα για το θέμα αυτό, μάλιστα σκεφτήκαμε να προτείνουμε την αμοιβή βάσει χρόνου, αλλά προτιμήσαμε τελικά να αποφύγουμε τις καινοτομίες σε αυτόν τον τομέα - ξαναλέω, προς το παρόν.

Δείγματα κειμένου πώς θα μπορούσαν να υπάρξουν; Από πού θα τα παίρναμε; Έχεις κάποια πρόταση ή ιδέα; Αξίζει να το συζητήσουμε. 
Για την επιμέλεια, οι επιμελητές που συμμετείχαν στην ομάδα συμφώνησαν κατόπιν μεγάλης συζήτησης ότι και εδώ μιλάμε για περιπτώσεις κειμένου που ανταποκρίνεται στο "μέσο όρο", χωρίς ιδιαίτερες απαιτήσεις σε βιβλιογραφία κλπ. Καταλαβαίνω ότι και αυτό ακούγεται ασαφές, αλλά από τη συζήτηση προέκυψε ότι είναι προτιμότερο να μιλήσουμε και πάλι με όρους του "κατώτατου" για το "ευκολότερο δυνατό" παρά να επιχειρήσουμε να περιγράψουμε τον τύπο κειμένου που αφορά αυτό - γιατί τότε πάντα κάποιος θα βρεθεί να πει ότι το τάδε ή δείνα κείμενο είναι απλούστερο, για τον άλφα ή βήτα λόγο.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 11, 2013)

Γι' αυτό το τελευταίο υπάρχει σχετική κατηγοριοποίηση στο τιμολόγιο που βρίσκεται στον ιστότοπο της μεταφραστικής υπηρεσίας του ΥπΕξ, πάντως.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 11, 2013)

AoratiMelani said:


> Δείγματα κειμένου πώς θα μπορούσαν να υπάρξουν; Από πού θα τα παίρναμε; Έχεις κάποια πρόταση ή ιδέα; Αξίζει να το συζητήσουμε.


Υποθέτω με τρόπο ανάλογο με την επιλογή κειμένων π.χ. για εξετάσεις ξένων γλωσσών επιπέδου C1. Από οπουδήποτε. Από το νέτι. Από γκουγκλοβιβλία. Αναλαμβάνει κάθε μέλος της ομάδας εργασίας να φέρει π.χ. 3-4 κείμενα (μικρά δείγματα, 500 λέξεις) που θεωρεί κατά τη γνώμη του ότι εμπίπτουν στον ορισμό του «απλού κειμένου» και τα αξιολογούν και τα υπόλοιπα μέλη της ομάδας. Δεν είναι ανάγκη να πρόκειται για κείμενα που έχουν μεταφραστεί. Αν η αξιολόγηση δείξει μεγάλες διαφορές, η ομάδα ψάχνει το γιατί και ξανακάνει το πείραμα, με άλλα κείμενα. Αν υπάρχει σχετικά μεγάλη συναίνεση, τα κείμενα έχουν βρεθεί.


----------



## rogne (Oct 11, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Γι' αυτό το τελευταίο υπάρχει σχετική κατηγοριοποίηση στο τιμολόγιο που βρίσκεται στον ιστότοπο της μεταφραστικής υπηρεσίας του ΥπΕξ, πάντως.



Πάντως μόνο τις δύο τελευταίες κατηγορίες του τιμολογίου να πιάσουμε, τα πιάσαμε τα λεφτά μας: "Έγγραφα πολιτικής σημασίας"; "Έγγραφα με οικονομικούς/τεχνικούς/επιστημονικούς όρους";... Και γιατί τα δεύτερα είναι ακριβότερα από τα πρώτα (όπως και από τις "Ιατρικές διαγνωστικές εκθέσεις" και τις "Δικαστικές αποφάσεις");... Μύλος.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 11, 2013)

Κτγμ δεν είναι μύλος, αλλά αρκετά καλός μπούσουλας. Εξάλλου, προσδιορίζει τι εννοεί σε κάθε κατηγορία - όσοι έχουν δουλέψει, π.χ., ιατρικό κείμενο καταλαβαίνουν ότι το «χειρόγραφο» της κατηγορίας Δ είναι δυσκολότερο να μεταφραστεί. Υποθέτω γι' αυτό είναι τα δεύτερα ακριβότερα από τα πρώτα, όπως και θα έπρεπε.


----------



## rogne (Oct 12, 2013)

Είμαι σίγουρος ότι το τιμολόγιο της Μεταφραστικής Υπηρεσίας (βάζω κι ένα λινκ για να υπάρχει) είναι έως και εξαιρετικός μπούσουλας για τα δεδομένα της (τα οποία η ίδια ξέρει καλύτερα άλλωστε), προφανώς όμως δεν μπορεί να γενικευτεί στον κλάδο σαν περιγραφή των _βασικών _όρων δουλειάς και των αντίστοιχων αμοιβών: χρέωση ανά σελίδα (γενικά και αόριστα), έμφαση στο "χειρόγραφο" (λογικό, μιας και το κοινό που απευθύνεται στην Υπηρεσία είναι βασικά πολίτες, όχι εταιρείες), καμία διάκριση μεταξύ εργασιών (αναμενόμενο κι αυτό, για τον ίδιο λόγο), αυστηρή διάκριση των προθεσμιών παράδοσης (μόνο από δημόσια υπηρεσία μπορεί να μπει αυστηρά τέτοιο κριτήριο), και πάει λέγοντας. Οι τελικές αμοιβές μοιάζουν μέσες-άκρες παρεμφερείς με αυτές του ΣΜΕΔ, αλλά το σκεπτικό πίσω από αυτές είναι πολύ διαφορετικό στις δύο περιπτώσεις, αφορά ουσιαστικά άλλο πράγμα (και, στην πραγματικότητα, αυτό έχει αντίκρισμα και στις τελικές αμοιβές, αν κοιτάξει κανείς προσεκτικότερα). Από την άλλη, η κοστολόγηση κατά περίπτωση είναι, από ένα σημείο και μετά (μετά τα basics δηλαδή), καθοριστική για τους όρους της δουλειάς και τις αμοιβές σε όλο τον κλάδο. Σε αυτή, το τιμολόγιο της Μεταφραστικής Υπηρεσίας σαφώς βοηθάει.


----------



## diceman (Oct 14, 2013)

Η ιδέα ενός πίνακα συνιστώμενων κατώτατων χρεώσεων είναι σωστή. Παρόμοιο πίνακα είχε καταρτίσει και η ΠΕΜ πριν από χρόνια. Δεν γνωρίζω αν η ΠΕΕΜΠΙΠ έχει κάτι ανάλογο - αν έχει, είναι καλό για τα μέλη της.

Αλλά για σκεφτείτε, είναι όντως καλό να κυκλοφορούν στην αγορά 2-3 διαφορετικοί πίνακες συνιστώμενων χρεώσεων; Μήπως θα έπρεπε οι τρεις σύλλογοι να συζητήσουν και να καταλήξουν σε έναν κοινό πίνακα, για το καλό όλων των μεταφραστών;


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 14, 2013)

Η χαζή ερώτηση της ημέρας: Αν εγώ κληθώ από κάποιον οίκο να συζητήσουμε για ένα λογοτεχνικό βιβλίο και μου πουν ότι δίνουν 140 ευρώ αντί για 160 το 16σελιδο που είναι η κατώτατη αμοιβή, τι μπορώ να κάνω; Να επικαλεστώ τον πίνακα του πρώτου ποστ; Δεν θα λάβω την απάντηση "και τι με νοιάζει εμένα τι λέει ο ΣΜΕΔ; Εγώ δεν τον αναγνωρίζω και δίνω τόσα και αν σου γουστάρει..."; 

Αναρωτιέμαι...


----------



## anef (Oct 14, 2013)

rogne said:


> Έστω (σπάνιος) συνάδελφος που έχει καταφέρει να αμείβεται για τη δουλειά του καλύτερα από τα παραπάνω ποσά, έχοντας πετύχει να αναγνωρίζεται η πείρα του, οι ειδικές γνώσεις του κλπ., όπως το θέτει και το κείμενο. Αν, βλέποντας αυτές τις κατώτατες αμοιβές, ο εργοδότης του προσπαθούσε ξαφνικά να του ρίξει την αμοιβή, τι θα σήμαινε αυτό; Προφανώς ότι από την πλευρά του αίρει την αναγνώριση στην πείρα, στις ειδικές γνώσεις κλπ. του συναδέλφου και ότι αποφασίζει να τον πληρώνει "με τον κατώτατο", για να το πούμε έτσι. Αμέσως-αμέσως, ο εργοδότης κινδυνεύει α) να αναγκαστεί να επικαλεστεί επιχειρήματα του τύπου "υπάρχουν κι άλλοι που θα μου έκαναν την ίδια δουλειά φτηνότερα" (απάντηση: "α, ναι; και πού είναι αυτοί τόσο καιρό; χάρη μου κάνεις εμένα, αντί να πας να κάνεις τη δουλειά σου φτηνότερα;"), ου μην και να επιχειρήσει όντως να δώσει αλλού τη δουλειά "για φτηνότερα", με εντελώς αμφίβολα ποιοτικά αποτελέσματα, β) να "του βγει το όνομα" ότι ρίχνει με το έτσι θέλω την αμοιβή ενός καταξιωμένου συναδέλφου, επικαλούμενος "τον κατώτατο", γ) τα παραπάνω να τον κάνουν να χάσει από συνεργάτη και τον εν λόγω συνάδελφο και ίσως όποιους άλλους ανάλογων προσόντων ("να τον αποφεύγετε αυτόν, μας έχει για τον κατώτατο"). Δεν ξέρω τι είδους εργοδότης (και δη πρώην καλοπληρωτής) θα έμπαινε σε όλη αυτή τη διαδικασία μόνο και μόνο επειδή είδε κάποιες κατώτατες αμοιβές για τις οποίες η εμπειρία τού λέει ξεκάθαρα ότι είναι ήδη υψηλές _για κατώτατες_ (τις οποίες όμως ούτως ή άλλως δεν επιδίωκε ποτέ). Κι αν εμφανιζόταν όμως (πράγμα που το θεωρώ κι εγώ εξαιρετικά απίθανο), υπάρχουν πάντα οι συλλογικοί τρόποι διαπραγμάτευσης και διεκδίκησης: πιο άνετα λέει και κάνει ένας αίφνης παραλογιζόμενος εργοδότης διάφορα (συμπεριλαμβανομένων όσων μπορεί ίσως να βρει να πει και να κάνει με αφορμή αυτές τις κατώτατες αμοιβές) σε έναν μεμονωμένο συνάδελφο παρά σε ένα σωματείο.



Τα στάδια που περιγράφεις είναι τις περισσότερες φορές σιωπηρά, δηλ. στις περιπτώσεις που ο εργοδότης θέλει να ρίξει την τιμή (δηλαδή πάντα -όχι γιατί θα δει τον πίνακα του ΣΜΕΔ: η συμπίεση του εργατικού κόστους είναι επιδίωξη των εργοδοτών ούτως ή άλλως, δεν παραλογίζονται, είναι απλά εργοδότες :)) δεν πρόκειται να μιλήσει προσωπικά με σένα. Θα βρει τον συνάδελφο με τη χαμηλότερη τιμή και απλά δεν θα σου ξαναδώσει δουλειά. Καμία ευκαιρία δεν θα έχεις, όχι για συλλογική, ούτε για ατομική διαπραγμάτευση. Αντικατοπτρίζεται πολύ καλά αυτή η διαδικασία στα μαζικά μέιλ που στέλνουν πια πολλά γραφεία: επί τόπου ρίξιμο τιμών ανά πρότζεκτ, γρήγορες διαδικασίες. Επίσης, από την προσωπική μου εμπειρία, ένα μεγάλο μέρος των εργοδοτών _δεν _ενδιαφέρεται για την ποιότητα -αν ενδιαφερόταν δε θα βλέπαμε αυτά που βλέπουμε στις μνήμες που μας στέλνουν. Ούτε η φήμη τους νομίζω τους ενδιαφέρει ως προς το επίπεδο των αμοιβών: ξέρουν ότι πάντα θα βρίσκονται στην αγορά μεταφραστές που θα κάνουν τη δουλειά για ελάχιστη αμοιβή. Με την ανεργία που υπάρχει τώρα, θα βρίσκονται πολλοί περισσότεροι. Αυτό που ίσως λειτουργεί κάπως είναι το ξεμπρόστιασμά τους όταν δεν πληρώνουν.



azimuthios said:


> Η χαζή ερώτηση της ημέρας: Αν εγώ κληθώ από κάποιον οίκο να συζητήσουμε για ένα λογοτεχνικό βιβλίο και μου πουν ότι δίνουν 140 ευρώ αντί για 160 το 16σελιδο που είναι η κατώτατη αμοιβή, τι μπορώ να κάνω; Να επικαλεστώ τον πίνακα του πρώτου ποστ; Δεν θα λάβω την απάντηση "και τι με νοιάζει εμένα τι λέει ο ΣΜΕΔ; Εγώ δεν τον αναγνωρίζω και δίνω τόσα και αν σου γουστάρει...";



Για μένα αυτή είναι η ουσία της υπόθεσης και καθόλου η χαζή ερώτηση της ημέρας -μακάρι να ήταν. Ο πίνακας κατώτερων αμοιβών είναι καλός σαν μπούσουλας και αποτελεί στήριγμα -ιδίως για νέους συναδέλφους- αλλά από μόνος του δύσκολα θα μπορέσει να παίξει καθοριστικό ρόλο στο επίπεδο των τιμών. Ποια ήταν η επίδραση του πίνακα τιμών της ΠΕΜ; Οι τιμές κατρακύλησαν και κατρακυλάνε regardless. Εφόσον ο τρόπος διαπραγμάτευσης των τιμών είναι ατομικός και όχι συλλογικός, υπερισχύει και θα υπερισχύει η δύναμη των εργοδοτών. Πώς μπορεί η διαπραγμάτευση να γίνει συλλογική με όσο το δυνατόν πιο δεσμευτικό τρόπο, ώστε να αρχίσει να βαραίνει και η δύναμη της άλλης πλευράς;


----------



## rogne (Oct 14, 2013)

@ anef: "Παραλογιζόμενο" χαρακτήρισα τον εργοδότη που θα επικαλούταν _συγκεκριμένα _τον πίνακα του ΣΜΕΔ για να ρίξει την αμοιβή ενός συναδέλφου (χωρίς δηλαδή να έχει περάσει μέχρι τότε από όλα τα "σιωπηρά στάδια" της διαδικασίας). Κατά τ' άλλα, συμφωνώ ότι η γενική πολιτική συμπίεσης των αμοιβών από τις εταιρείες δεν έχει τίποτα το παράλογο (για τις εταιρείες).

Επειδή αναφέρθηκε ήδη δύο φορές ένας πίνακας τιμών/αμοιβών της ΠΕΜ, θα μπορούσε κάποιος/α να δώσει ένα σχετικό λινκ;


----------



## diceman (Oct 14, 2013)

anef said:


> Ποια ήταν η επίδραση του πίνακα τιμών της ΠΕΜ; Οι τιμές κατρακύλησαν και κατρακυλάνε regardless.



Ο πίνακας τιμών της ΠΕΜ βγήκε το 2008 νομίζω, όταν δεν είχε ξεσπάσει η κρίση. Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο χρησιμοποιήθηκε απ' όλα τα μέλη. Σήμερα δεν τον βρίσκεις ούτε στον ιστότοπο της ΠΕΜ. 




anef said:


> Εφόσον ο τρόπος διαπραγμάτευσης των τιμών είναι ατομικός και όχι συλλογικός, υπερισχύει και θα υπερισχύει η δύναμη των εργοδοτών. Πώς μπορεί η διαπραγμάτευση να γίνει συλλογική με όσο το δυνατόν πιο δεσμευτικό τρόπο, ώστε να αρχίσει να βαραίνει και η δύναμη της άλλης πλευράς;



My point exactly, anef. Άλλο είναι να βγάζει κάθε σύλλογος το δικό του πίνακα κι άλλο να συνεννοηθούν οι τρεις σύλλογοι, πιθανώς και η Ελληνική Εταιρεία Μεταφραστών Λογοτεχνίας (αν υφίσταται ακόμα), ώστε να συντάξουν έναν κοινό πίνακα.


----------



## anef (Oct 14, 2013)

rogne said:


> @ anef: "Παραλογιζόμενο" χαρακτήρισα τον εργοδότη που θα επικαλούταν _συγκεκριμένα _τον πίνακα του ΣΜΕΔ για να ρίξει την αμοιβή ενός συναδέλφου (χωρίς δηλαδή να έχει περάσει μέχρι τότε από όλα τα "σιωπηρά στάδια" της διαδικασίας).



Συγνώμη, δεν το'πιασα :)



rogne said:


> Επειδή αναφέρθηκε ήδη δύο φορές ένας πίνακας τιμών/αμοιβών της ΠΕΜ, θα μπορούσε κάποιος/α να δώσει ένα σχετικό λινκ;



Λογικά, έπρεπε να υπάρχει στο σάιτ αλλά δεν τον βρίσκω κι εγώ. Σίγουρα τον έχουν τα μέλη -έχει σταλεί και πρόσφατα άρα θεωρείται ότι ισχύει, παρά την κρίση. Ενδεικτικά, η αμοιβή για τα «απλά κείμενα» είναι 20 ευρώ για σελίδα των 250 λέξεων, για τεχνικά, νομικά κ.ά. ειδικής ορολογίας 25 κλπ. Υπάρχουν πολλές διαφοροποιήσεις στον πίνακα, συν τιμές για διερμηνεία, για επιμέλεια, επείγουσες μεταφράσεις κ.ά.

Edit: Επειδή οι αποκλίσεις με τον πίνακα του ΣΜΕΔ μπορεί να φαίνονται μεγάλες, να προσθέσω ότι οι τιμές της ΠΕΜ ορίστηκαν με βάση την κατώτερη τιμή προς αναθέτοντα, όχι απαραίτητα προς γραφείο/μεσάζοντα.



diceman said:


> My point exactly, anef. Άλλο είναι να βγάζει κάθε σύλλογος το δικό του πίνακα κι άλλο να συνεννοηθούν οι τρεις σύλλογοι, πιθανώς και η Ελληνική Εταιρεία Μεταφραστών Λογοτεχνίας (αν υφίσταται ακόμα), ώστε να συντάξουν έναν κοινό πίνακα.



Diceman, καλό θα ήταν φυσικά να υπάρχει ενιαία γραμμή. Το ζήτημα όμως που έθιξε ο Αζιμούθιος και συνέχισα κι εγώ αφορά το _μετά _-είτε είναι ένας ο πίνακας είτε πολλοί. Με ποια δύναμη θα _επιβάλουμε _αυτές τις τιμές και δεν θα μας γράφουν στα παλαιότερα των υποδημάτων τους οι εργοδότες; Γιατί εκεί ακριβώς μας γράφουν αυτή τη στιγμή.


----------



## rogne (Oct 14, 2013)

anef said:


> ...καλό θα ήταν φυσικά να υπάρχει ενιαία γραμμή.



Μεγάλη κουβέντα αυτή... Οι τρεις σύλλογοι διαφέρουν σε πολλά σημεία, στη σύνθεσή τους, στα χαρακτηριστικά τους, στην αντίληψή τους για το κλάδο κ.ο.κ. Οι συνεννοήσεις και οι συμπράξεις προφανώς είναι καλές σε διάφορα επίπεδα, αλλά σε ένα θέμα όπως οι κατώτατες αμοιβές χρειάζονται πολλά κοινά προαπαιτούμενα. Λόγου χάριν, αν συνδυάσουμε τον πίνακα και το σκεπτικό του ΣΜΕΔ με τον πίνακα της ΠΕΜ (όπως τον περιγράφει χονδρικά η anef), πώς να βγει συμπέρασμα σχετικά με το ποιοι ακριβώς είμαστε, τι ακριβώς ζητάμε και από ποιους; Δεν είναι το ίδιο πράγμα η κατώτατη αμοιβή που μπορεί να διεκδικήσει ένας μεμονωμένος συνάδελφος από μια εταιρεία, μεταφραστικό γραφείο, εκδοτικό οίκο κλπ., με την προτεινόμενη τιμή χρέωσης ενός απευθείας πελάτη από μια μεταφραστική εταιρεία. Η ΠΕΜ και η ΠΕΕΜΠΙΠ, απ' όσο ξέρω, ενδιαφέρονται και για τα δύο, καθώς έχουν μέλη τους και μεμονωμένους συναδέλφους και εταιρείες. Δεν βλέπω όμως πώς μπορείς να επιδιώκεις και τα δύο ταυτόχρονα, ως ενιαίος συλλογικός φορέας: τα συμφέροντα δεν είναι κοινά. 

Σε ατομικό επίπεδο, βέβαια, η διπλή αυτή υπόσταση είναι μέρος της καθημερινής μας σχιζοφρένειας, ένεκα του καθεστώτος του "ελεύθερου επαγγελματία". Αλλά, ειδικά όσο ο κλάδος συγκεντροποιείται, κάποια στιγμή διαλέγει (ή υποχρεώνεται να διαλέξει) κανείς τον ρόλο του, τη θέση του, το πώς θα λειτουργεί επαγγελματικά: σαν εργολάβος (δηλ. εργολήπτης και εργοδότης ταυτόχρονα) ή σαν "εξωτερικός" εργαζόμενος; Οι κατώτατες αμοιβές του ΣΜΕΔ αφορούν τη δεύτερη περίπτωση: συμφωνεί ή διαφωνεί κανείς, είναι μια συνειδητή επιλογή αυτή, που παρέχει μια βάση συλλογικής διεκδίκησης. Αν υπήρχε ακόμα (νομίζω υπήρχε μέχρι πρότινος) ένα αμιγώς εργολαβικό σωματείο στον κλάδο υπό τη στενή έννοια (μια ένωση μεταφραστικών εταιρειών π.χ.), θα παρείχε κι αυτό μια συλλογική βάση, προς την αντίθετη κατεύθυνση συμφερόντων προφανώς, που θα μπορούσε όμως να οδηγήσει στη θέσπιση ελάχιστων χρεώσεων προς απευθείας πελάτες και σε κάποιου είδους συλλογική διαπραγμάτευση για την κατοχύρωση κατώτατων αμοιβών για μεμονωμένους συναδέλφους. Από την άλλη, θα πει κανείς, στον πολύ πιο συγκεντροποιημένο εκδοτικό κλάδο, που υφίσταται και από μόνος του αλλά και ως κομμάτι του "δικού μας" κλάδου, υπάρχουν ήδη κάμποσα εργοδοτικά σωματεία-ενώσεις, όμως χαΐρι δεν είδαμε (ακόμα). Πάντως, εκεί τουλάχιστον υπάρχουν οι τυπικές συνθήκες για να διεκδικηθούν πράγματα, ξέρουμε τουλάχιστον ποιος είναι τι. Στον υπόλοιπο "δικό μας" κλάδο είναι που γίνεται οξύτερο το πρόβλημα, λόγω και της "σχιζοφρένειας" που έλεγα παραπάνω...

Εν πάση περιπτώσει, η βαλίτσα πάει μακριά. Το βασικό κτγμ είναι να διαμορφωθεί σταδιακά μια κοινή συλλογική συνείδηση, με βάση φυσικά τη διαμόρφωση ατομικής συνείδησης στο επάγγελμα ("ποιος είμαι; τι θέλω να κάνω; πώς θέλω να λειτουργώ;"). Όσο διαιωνίζεται η υπάρχουσα θολούρα, όχι "ενιαία γραμμή" δεν μπορεί να βγει, αλλά συνήθως ούτε καν άκρη.


----------



## diceman (Oct 14, 2013)

anef said:


> Diceman, καλό θα ήταν φυσικά να υπάρχει ενιαία γραμμή. Το ζήτημα όμως που έθιξε ο Αζιμούθιος και συνέχισα κι εγώ αφορά το _μετά _-είτε είναι ένας ο πίνακας είτε πολλοί. Με ποια δύναμη θα _επιβάλουμε _αυτές τις τιμές και δεν θα μας γράφουν στα παλαιότερα των υποδημάτων τους οι εργοδότες; Γιατί εκεί ακριβώς μας γράφουν αυτή τη στιγμή.



Θέλει δουλειά πολλή για να γυρίσει ο ήλιος, anef. 
Πρώτο βήμα θα ήταν η από κοινού σύνταξη ενός τέτοιου πίνακα (τον οποίον, παρεμπιπτόντως, εγώ δεν έλαβα πρόσφατα από την ΠΕΜ, παρότι είμαι μέλος).
Δεύτερο βήμα, μια καμπάνια πληροφόρησης των ίδιων των μεταφραστών. 
Τρίτο βήμα, μια καμπάνια πληροφόρησης των πελατών, στο βαθμό που είναι δυνατό αυτό. 
Τέταρτο βήμα: επανάληψη των βημάτων 2+3 αρκετές φορές.

Η αγορά, ως γνωστόν είναι ελεύθερη, άρα δεν μπορείς να επιβάλεις κάτι. Αλλά σίγουρα δεν είναι μικρή υπόθεση να εκδηλώνουν 5 μεταφραστές το ενδιαφέρον τους για μια δουλειά και οι 4 από αυτούς να έχουν κοινή στάση στο θέμα της κατώτατης αμοιβής. Θα μου πεις, «Ε και; Αφού θα την πάρει ο 5ος τη δουλειά.» Αν μιλάμε για έναν πελάτη που έτσι κι αλλιώς ψάχνει τον φθηνότερο μεταφραστή, τότε δεν μπορείς να κάνεις και πολλά πράγματα, πέρα απ' το να προσπαθήσεις να πείσεις όλους τους μεταφραστές ότι η υιοθέτηση ενός τέτοιου πίνακα είναι προς συμφέρον τους.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 14, 2013)

rogne said:


> Δεν είναι το ίδιο πράγμα η κατώτατη αμοιβή που μπορεί να διεκδικήσει ένας μεμονωμένος συνάδελφος από μια εταιρεία, μεταφραστικό γραφείο, εκδοτικό οίκο κλπ., με την προτεινόμενη τιμή χρέωσης ενός απευθείας πελάτη από μια μεταφραστική εταιρεία.


Όπως έγραψα και παραπάνω, αυτό που παραλείπεται από τον πίνακα που αναρτήθηκε είναι η τιμή χρέωσης του πελάτη απευθείας. Υπάρχουν πολλές εκατοντάδες μεταφραστές στην Ελλάδα, ιδίως στην επαρχία, που έχουν ως πελάτες τους σχεδόν αποκλειστικά *φυσικά πρόσωπα*. Ως εκ τούτου, το να αγνοείται αυτή η κατηγορία και να αναρτάται η τιμή συνεργασίας _*με γραφείο*_ δίνει στα φυσικά πρόσωπα την ευκαιρία να πουν «ναι, αλλά είδα ότι οι τιμές είναι τόσο». Δηλαδή, δεν είναι οι κατηγορίες δύο, (α) μεταφραστής που συνεργάζεται με μεταφραστικά γραφεία/εκδοτικούς οίκους και (β) μεταφραστικό γραφείο, αλλά τρεις, όπου η τρίτη είναι (γ) μεταφραστής που δουλεύει απευθείας με τον πελάτη, ο οποίος πελάτης μπορεί να είναι και νομικό πρόσωπο και φυσικό πρόσωπο.

Φαντάζομαι βέβαια ότι αν η κατηγορία (γ) χρησιμοποιήσει υπηρεσίες συναδέλφου για να αναθέσει έργο το οποιο ήρθε από σταθερό πελάτη και κρατήσει μια τύπου προμήθεια, επειδή π.χ. ο συνάδελφος που κάνει τη μετάφραση δεν έχει βιβλία στον ΟΑΕΕ και πρέπει ο (γ) να κόψει ο ίδιος την απόδειξη στον πελάτη-φυσικό πρόσωπο (και άρα να πληρώσει φόρους κλπ) θεωρείται μεταφραστικό γραφείο, οπότε πράγματι, πάει μακριά η βαλίτσα: ένας μεταφραστής μπορεί να έχει ταυτόχρονα δύο ή και περισσότερους ρόλους (να είναι, ας πούμε, μισθωτός κάπου αλλού), οπότε φαντάζομαι ότι και ο ίδιος θα έχει πρόβλημα αυτοχαρακτηρισμού.


----------



## rogne (Oct 14, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Όπως έγραψα και παραπάνω, αυτό που παραλείπεται από τον πίνακα που αναρτήθηκε είναι η τιμή χρέωσης του πελάτη απευθείας. Υπάρχουν πολλές εκατοντάδες μεταφραστές στην Ελλάδα, ιδίως στην επαρχία, που έχουν ως πελάτες τους σχεδόν αποκλειστικά *φυσικά πρόσωπα*. Ως εκ τούτου, το να αγνοείται αυτή η κατηγορία και να αναρτάται η τιμή συνεργασίας _*με γραφείο*_ δίνει στα φυσικά πρόσωπα την ευκαιρία να πουν «ναι, αλλά είδα ότι οι τιμές είναι τόσο». Δηλαδή, δεν είναι οι κατηγορίες δύο, (α) μεταφραστής που συνεργάζεται με μεταφραστικά γραφεία/εκδοτικούς οίκους και (β) μεταφραστικό γραφείο, αλλά τρεις, όπου η τρίτη είναι (γ) μεταφραστής που δουλεύει απευθείας με τον πελάτη, ο οποίος πελάτης μπορεί να είναι και νομικό πρόσωπο και φυσικό πρόσωπο.



Νομίζω ότι και το (γ) καλύπτεται από τον πίνακα και το σκεπτικό του. Λέει κάπου (προς το τέλος) το κείμενο: _Αυτό που ονομάζουμε «πραγματικότητα της αγοράς στον κλάδο μας» ισοδυναμεί με το σύνολο των σχέσεων (ανισότητας) ανάμεσα σε μεμονωμένους συναδέλφους και εταιρείες ή ιδιώτες που συμβάλλονται μαζί τους υπό εργοδοτική ιδιότητα_. Τώρα, αυτός ο ιδιώτης-εργοδότης ή, έστω, πελάτης δεν βλέπω πώς αλλάζει τη θέση και τον ρόλο του μεμονωμένου συναδέλφου. Δεν ξέρει, για παράδειγμα, ο ιδιώτης-εργοδότης/πελάτης τι ποσό έχει προϋπολογίσει για τη δουλειά που θέλει; Δεν έχει μια εικόνα για τις τιμές της αγοράς; Δεν θα επιδιώξει κι αυτός να πληρώσει όσο το δυνατόν λιγότερα; Πληρώνει κανείς όσο-όσο για μεταφράσεις; Δεν νομίζω. Επίσης, πώς μπορεί να ισχυριστεί ότι "ναι, αλλά είδα ότι οι τιμές είναι τόσο", όταν στο κείμενο λέγεται με κάθε τρόπο ότι "οι τιμές _δεν μπορούν να είναι κάτω από τόσο_"; 

Καταλαβαίνω, βέβαια, ότι απέναντι σε έναν ιδιώτη ένας μεμονωμένος συνάδελφος νιώθει ήδη κάπως ισχυρότερος απ' ό,τι απέναντι σε μια εταιρεία, ότι μπορεί η "σχέση ανισότητας" να μετριάζεται κλπ. Πώς όμως ένα μίνιμουμ κατώφλι τού στερεί αυτή τη σχετική ισχύ (όση και όταν υπάρχει); Επειδή δίνει εκ των πραγμάτων μια τάξη μεγέθους στον ιδιώτη (ο οποίος την έχει βέβαια ούτως ή άλλως, κοιτώντας απλώς την τσέπη του...); Μετριάζει δηλαδή τη δυνατότητα του συναδέλφου να πετύχει μια μάξιμουμ αμοιβή; Προσωπικά δεν το πιστεύω, αλλά κι έτσι να 'ναι κατά περιπτώσεις, προφανώς η μέριμνα της θέσπισης κατώτατων αμοιβών δεν είναι αυτή, το τι θεωρεί καθένας ως μάξιμουμ και πώς μπορεί να το πετύχει. 

Ας προσθέσω, τέλος, ότι εμένα δεν μου φαίνεται καθόλου ρεαλιστικό σήμερα να περιμένουμε ότι θα μείνουν κρυφές, εντός "σιναφιού" και μόνο, κάποιες κατώτατες αμοιβές, ταρίφες της αγοράς ή οτιδήποτε παρόμοιο. Δεν υπάρχει πια άγνοια σε τέτοια θέματα, όλοι ψάχνουν και βρίσκουν. 

Υ.Γ. Δεν θα ήθελα να πιάσουμε εδώ ειδικές περιπτώσεις ιδιωτών, απέναντι στους οποίους ένας συνάδελφος θα μπορούσε ενδεχομένως να λειτουργεί με τρόπο αρπακτικό. Κάτι τέτοιο θα έθετε άλλα ζητήματα, ανεξάρτητα από αμοιβές και κλάδους. Δεν είναι δουλειά κανενός συλλογικού επαγγελματικού φορέα να επεξεργάζεται τρόπους υπερεκμετάλλευσης αδύναμων κοινωνικών κατηγοριών, ίσα-ίσα που πρέπει να τους στιγματίζει.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 14, 2013)

Όχι, ο άνθρωπος που θέλει να μεταφράσει το διαζύγιό του από τα ελληνικά στα αλβανικά (π.χ.) δεν έχει εικόνα για τις τιμές της αγοράς. Όταν λέμε φυσικό πρόσωπο, εννοούμε έναν απλό, καθημερινό άνθρωπο, ο οποίος δεν καταλαβαίνει συχνά γιατί πρέπει να πληρώσει όλα τα «και» που γράφει ο μεταφραστής στο κείμενο. Με δεδομένο αυτό, όχι, ούτε ο μεταφραστής μπορεί να νιώθει ισχυρότερος απέναντι στον ιδιώτη, επειδή δεν είναι. Ούτε το «κοιτώντας την τσέπη του» είναι ικανός προσδιορισμός, γιατί ανεξαρτήτως της τσέπης του, ο ιδιώτης (όπως και η εταιρεία) θέλει να πληρώσει όσο λιγότερα γίνεται και του αρκεί απλώς «να βγάζει ένα νόημα» το κείμενο που διαβάζει. 

Τέλος πάντων, νομίζω ότι δεν έχω να προσθέσω κάτι άλλο στη συζήτηση, οπότε κλείνω εδώ.


----------



## SBE (Oct 14, 2013)

Εγώ ειμαι απ'έξω, αλλά εχω να πω ότι αυτό που λεέι η Παλ δεν είναι εντελώς απίθανο. Πολλοί ιδιώτες χρειάζεται μια φορά στη ζωή τους να βρουν κάποιον να τους μεταφράσει ένα έγγραφο και δεν έχουν ιδέα πόσο κοστίζει κάτι τέτοιο. Επίσης, επειδή είναι έξοδο που γίνεται μια φορά, δεν είναι δεδομένο ότι θα κοιτάξουν για την ελάχιστη δυνατή τιμή, για τον ίδιο λόγο που κάποιοι δεν αγοράζουν τη φτηνότερη ηλεκτρική κουζίνα ή το φτηνότερο λάπτοπ ή δεν διαλέγουν την φτηνότερη θεραπεία για κάποια αρρώστια. Ένας ενδεικτικός πίνακας βοηθάει πάρα πολύ.


----------



## anef (Oct 14, 2013)

rogne said:


> Μεγάλη κουβέντα αυτή... Οι τρεις σύλλογοι διαφέρουν σε πολλά σημεία, στη σύνθεσή τους, στα χαρακτηριστικά τους, στην αντίληψή τους για το κλάδο κ.ο.κ.



Σωστά, γι' αυτό απέφυγα το ζήτημα πέρα από την απαραίτητη διευκρίνιση για τη βάση καθορισμού των τιμών. Προς το παρόν απλώς μια διευκρίνιση πάνω στη διευκρίνιση: ο κατάλογος της ΠΕΜ αφορά τις τιμές που χρεώνουν οι _μεμονωμένοι _μεταφραστές, όχι τα γραφεία. Απλώς ο μπούσουλας, απ' όσο θυμάμαι τη συζήτηση, ήταν η χρέωση σε «απευθείας πελάτη», όχι σε γραφείο.


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 14, 2013)

> Για το βαθμό δυσκολίας, μετά από τέσσερα χρόνια πανεπιστημιακής εκπαίδευσης και πάνω από μια δεκαετία στη μετάφραση ειδικών κειμένων, έχω να πω ότι τα τεχνικά κείμενα, ιδίως αυτά που η μετάφρασή τους ενδέχεται να έχει επιπτώσεις στη ζωή κάποιου άλλου (ιατρικά, νομικά, οδηγίες χρήσης βαριών μηχανημάτων κλπ) είναι πιο δύσκολα από οποιοδήποτε «γενικό» κείμενο, ακόμα κι αν αυτό είναι ένα δύσκολο δοκίμιο, ένα κλασικό μυθιστόρημα ή μια φιλοσοφική διατριβή. Χρειάζεται εξειδίκευση που την αποκτάς κυρίως με την εμπειρία, και την κρατάς με πολλή δουλειά.



Διαφωνώ σε πολλά σημεία, μετά από μια 20ετία στη λογοτεχνική μετάφραση, στη μετάφραση δύσκολων φιλοσοφικών δοκιμίων και στη διδασκαλία αυτών σε πανεπιστήμια της Ελλάδας και του εξωτερικού. 

Αλλά δεν είναι του παρόντος νήματος. Αν θέλεις να το συζητήσουμε αλλού ή να μην το συζητήσουμε, γιατί μπορεί να σε ενοχλήσει πάλι ο αντίλογος.


----------



## nickel (Oct 14, 2013)

azimuthios said:


> Αλλά δεν είναι του παρόντος νήματος. Αν θέλεις να το συζητήσουμε αλλού ή να μην το συζητήσουμε, γιατί μπορεί να σε ενοχλήσει πάλι ο αντίλογος.


Καλησπέρα. Θα μπορούσε να θεωρηθεί ότι είναι του παρόντος νήματος αν θέλαμε να δούμε γιατί συνήθως κάποιες δουλειές αμείβονται πολύ καλύτερα από κάποιες άλλες. Αλλά θα ξεστρατίσει έτσι η συζήτηση από τον κύριο κορμό της. Μπορεί ωστόσο κάποιος να ξεκινήσει χωριστό νήμα με τίτλο π.χ. *Γιατί οι τεχνικές μεταφράσεις αμείβονται καλύτερα από τις λογοτεχνικές;* Και να αρχίσει με τη δική του απάντηση.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 17, 2013)

rogne said:


> πώς μπορεί να ισχυριστεί ότι "ναι, αλλά είδα ότι οι τιμές είναι τόσο", όταν στο κείμενο λέγεται με κάθε τρόπο ότι "οι τιμές _δεν μπορούν να είναι κάτω από τόσο_";


Αυτό προφανώς ισχύει, όπως επίσης ότι καθένας θα προσπαθήσει να το εκμεταλλευτεί με τον τρόπο του, όπως επίσης και ότι είναι στο χέρι μας να αξιοποιήσουμε αυτό το διαπραγματευτικό εργαλείο προς όφελός μας και να μην αφήσουμε να στραφεί εναντίον μας.

Πέρα από αυτό, να προσθέσω ότι οι κατώτατες τιμές που ορίσαμε έχουν υπολογιστεί ώστε να μπορεί κανείς να ζει ανθρωπινά ακόμη κι αν δεν πληρώνεται παραπάνω από τόσο, πράγμα που θεωρώ πολύ βασικό. Προφανώς όσοι παίρνουν καλές τιμές ανησυχούν μην αναγκαστούν να τις ρίξουν, όμως όσοι παίρνουν χάλια τιμές έχουν πρόβλημα επιβίωσης και δημιουργούν πρόβλημα και σε άλλους γιατί έτσι πέφτουν οι τιμές. Νομίζω ότι ως σύλλογος έχουμε πρωτίστως να αντιμετωπίσουμε αυτό.

Είμαι βέβαιη δε ότι αυτό δεν θα δημιουργήσει περισσότερο ανταγωνισμό από τον ήδη υπάρχοντα, όπως και ότι κανείς δεν θα αποφασίσει να ρίξει τις τιμές του προς ιδιώτες για αυτόν τον λόγο - όλοι θα προσπαθήσουν να εξηγήσουν στους ιδιώτες το γιατί χρεώνουν παραπάνω. Προφανώς στον ιδιώτη θα ζητήσεις παραπάνω και θα έχεις διάφορα επιχειρήματα όπως "η έκταση της δουλειάς είναι μικρή, οι τιμές που βλέπετε είναι τιμές χοντρικής", "αυτές οι τιμές είναι σαν τον βασικό μισθό, δεν σημαίνει ότι όλοι παίρνουν μόνο τόσα", "το κείμενο έχει απαιτήσεις" ή ό,τι άλλο ανάλογα με την περίσταση. Ειδικά τη σύγκριση με τιμές χοντρικής θα την καταλάβει πιστεύω.


----------



## EleniD (Nov 27, 2013)

Είναι πάρα πολύ ενδιαφέρον το νήμα, ακόμη και για επαγγελματίες που είμαστε χρόνια στο κουρμπέτι (βλέπουμε πόσο μας καλά ή λιγότερο καλά ή άσχημα μας πλήρωναν και μας πληρώνουν σε διάφορες συνεργασίες :))

Θέλω όμως τη βοήθειά σας, μερικές γνώμες απλά, για μια φιλική τιμή σε επιμέλεια και διόρθωση ελληνικού λογοτεχνικού βιβλίου, με πολλά λάθη και πολλές ανάγκες για στρώσιμο στο κείμενο και τα κεφάλαια. Το βιβλίο είναι 26 τυπογραφικά. Τι θα ζητούσατε εσείς; Να σημειωθεί πως η συγγραφέας θέλει να στείλει το βιβλίο της σε εκδοτικούς οίκους και είναι αδερφή φίλης.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 27, 2013)

EleniD said:


> Να σημειωθεί πως η συγγραφέας θέλει να στείλει το βιβλίο της σε εκδοτικούς οίκους και είναι αδερφή φίλης.


Αυτός ο παράγοντας είναι καθαρά υποκειμενικός και, κατά τη γνώμη μου, επαφίεται στη δική σου διακριτική ευχέρεια. Μπορείς να μην της πάρεις και τίποτα. Αν ωστόσο θα ήθελες να αποκομίσεις ένα κέρδος, τότε μπορείς να υπολογίσεις τι βγάζεις ανά ώρα μετάφρασης με την συνήθη αμοιβή του τυπογραφικού σου και να εφαρμόσεις μια έκπτωση που ικανοποιεί εσένα.

Αν, ας πούμε, παίρνεις Χ ευρώ ανά τυπογραφικό και η μετάφραση του τυπογραφικού σου παίρνει 10 ώρες, τότε η ωριαία αμοιβή σου είναι Χ:10 = Ψ και σε αυτήν μπορείς να κάνεις μια έκπτωση. Θα ήταν καλό όμως να τα συμφωνήσετε από πριν και να μην αναλάβεις το έργο χωρίς να έχεις πρώτα ζητήσει τι θέλεις, για να μην έχετε δυσάρεστες εκπλήξεις.


----------



## EleniD (Nov 27, 2013)

Δεν είναι μετάφραση, είναι επιμέλεια και διόρθωση. Δεν έχω ξανακάνει αυτές τις δουλειές σε βιβλίο, μόνο σε μικρά κείμενα, προωθητικά, Δ.Τ. και ιστοσελίδες. Γι' αυτό και δεν έχω ιδέα για το ποια τιμή ανά 16σέλιδο θα ήταν "φιλική". Δεν έχω καν ιδέα τι δίνουν σήμερα οι εκδοτικοί γι' αυτή τη δουλειά ανά 16σέλιδο...


----------



## Palavra (Nov 27, 2013)

Α, συγγνώμη, το διάβασα βιαστικά. Νομίζω ότι και πάλι το θέμα δεν είναι τι δίνουν οι εκδοτικοί οίκοι (που είναι από ψίχουλα έως ικανοποιητικές αμοιβές) αλλά το πόσο χρόνο θα ξοδέψεις και αν θέλεις να πληρωθείς γι' αυτόν - δηλαδή εγώ και πάλι θα το υπολόγιζα όπως παραπάνω.


----------



## EleniD (Nov 27, 2013)

Κάτι τέτοιο θα κάνω, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν μια τιμή, π.χ. 8 ευρώ το τυπογραφικό, είναι φιλική, λογική, παράλογη κλ.π. Είναι μια δουλειά που θα μου πάρει περίπου 1 μήνα, όχι οχτάωρα βέβαια, αλλά αρκετή δουλειά.


----------



## nickel (Nov 27, 2013)

EleniD said:


> Είναι μια δουλειά που θα μου πάρει περίπου 1 μήνα, όχι οχτάωρα βέβαια, αλλά αρκετή δουλειά.


Είπες ότι είναι 26 τυπογραφικά, που σημαίνει, με 8 ευρώ το τυπογραφικό, 208 ευρώ. Πώς ακριβώς υπολογίζεις το μεροκάματό σου, έστω κι αν δεν είναι 8ωρο; 

Η τιμή αυτή είναι παράλογα χαμηλή, θα έλεγα. Αν υπολογίζεις να κάνεις ένα τυπογραφικό την ημέρα, ας πούμε για 4 ώρες κάθε μέρα, θα πρέπει να χρεώσεις το κάθε τυπογραφικό όσο θέλεις να αμείβεσαι για το μισό οχτάωρό σου. Σκέψου ότι η αμοιβή σου σε μια οικονομία που λειτουργεί σωστά μειώνεται κατά το φόρο και την ασφάλιση που πληρώνεις.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 27, 2013)

Έχουμε δύο παράγοντες κατά τη γνώμη μου: έναν περίπου αντικειμενικό (πόσο αξίζει αυτή η εργασία στην αγορά ή πόσο ελπίζεις να πιάσεις ή πόσο θα ζητούσες από έναν άγνωστο πελάτη) και έναν τελείως υποκειμενικό (πόσο μεγάλο δώρο θέλεις να κάνεις στο γνωστό σου πρόσωπο). 

Κατά τη γνώμη μου πρέπει να υπολογίσεις το πρώτο (την αντικειμενική αμοιβή που θα ζητούσες από έναν άγνωστο) και μετά βάσει αυτού θα αποφασίσεις το δεύτερο (το πόσα λεφτά θες να χαρίσεις στην αδερφή της φίλης σου).

Προφανώς και οι τιμές κυμαίνονται και μπλα μπλα μπλα, αλλά υπάρχουν κάποιοι μπούσουλες. Η τιμή των 8 ευρώ το τυπογραφικό είναι μια τιμή εξωφρενικά χαμηλή με κάθε κριτήριο, ακόμη και με το κριτήριο της "φιλικής τιμής". Είναι το ένα δέκατο της ορισμένης από το σύλλογο ως κατώτατης αμοιβής, και είναι περίπου το ένα έκτο ή ένα πέμπτο μιας μέτριας προς το καλό αμοιβής στη σημερινή αγορά. Ο σύλλογος λέει 80 ευρώ το τυπογραφικό, οι εκδότες δίνουν γύρω στα 35-40, άλλοι φτάνουν στα 50 ή τα 60, άλλοι πέφτουν στα 20, τιμή που ήδη θεωρείται από τους συναδέλφους πολύ χαμηλή.

Λάβε υπόψη σου όλα αυτά, σκέψου τι θα ζητούσες από έναν εκδότη που δε θα ήταν φίλος, και μετά σκέψου πόσο αξιολογείς τη σχέση με τη φίλη σου και πόσο μεγάλο δώρο θες να της κάνεις. Με 80 ευρώ το τυπογραφικό η αμοιβή σου θα ήταν 2080 ευρώ, με 60 θα ήταν 1560, με 40 θα ήταν 1040. Λιγότερο από τόσο εγώ δεν θα ζητούσα, αλλά βέβαια εσύ ξέρεις καλύτερα. Αν ζητήσεις 8 ευρώ το τυπογραφικό η αμοιβή σου θα είναι 208 ευρώ, που σημαίνει ότι θα χαρίσεις στην κυρία 1872 ευρώ στην πρώτη περίπτωση, 1352 ευρώ στη δεύτερη, και 832 ευρώ στην τρίτη. Θα πρέπει να την αγαπάς πραγματικά *πάρα *πολύ.


----------



## EleniD (Nov 27, 2013)

Χαίρομαι που σκέφτηκα να πάρω μερικές γνώμες/δεδομένα γύρω από τη συγκεκριμένη αγορά, γιατί αντιλαμβάνομαι σαφώς ότι τα χρήματα που σκόπευα να ζητήσω είναι ελάχιστα. Η αλήθεια είναι πως με τη δουλειά που κάνω καθημερινά και την "ψιλούρα" που έχει το κείμενο, ένιωσα κι εγώ πως για 200 ευρώ ήταν τίποτε - καλύτερα να έλεγα πως θα το κάνω εντελώς δωρεάν. Όμως επειδή αν δεν έκανα εγώ τη δουλειά, θα την έκανε κάποιος άλλος, ο οποίος θα ζητούσε κανονικά την αμοιβή του, αποφάσισα να κυμανθώ κάπου στη μέση των αμοιβών που αναφέρεις και να νιώθω καλά και με τον εαυτό μου αλλά και με τη φίλη μου.


----------



## rogne (Dec 13, 2013)

Παραθέτω στη συνέχεια το κείμενο μιας επιστολής της ΕΝ.ΕΛ.ΒΙ. που στάλθηκε στον ΣΜΕΔ και κυκλοφόρησε στα μέλη του:



> Αθήνα, 12 Δεκεμβρίου 2013
> Προς: Σύλλογο Μεταφραστών, Επιμελητών, Διορθωτών
> Θέμα: Καθορισμός κατώτατων αμοιβών
> 
> ...



Πολλά θα μπορούσα να σχολιάσω, αν είχα περισσότερο χρόνο. Ας πω μόνο ότι η επίκληση αυτών των μυστήριων "διατάξεων περί ελευθέρου [sic] ανταγωνισμού", που είναι, φαίνεται, ο ακρογωνιαίος λίθος κάθε νομιμότητας στον κόσμο της ΕΝ.ΕΛ.ΒΙ., εμένα μου λέει πολλά σχετικά με το ποιοι θέλουν πάση θυσία να συμπιέσουν τις αμοιβές μας, παραθέτοντας τσάτρα-πάτρα ως επιχειρηματολογία (ένας θεός να την κάνει) όποια νεοφιλελεύθερη παρλάτα μπορούν να θυμηθούν, αντί να πουν αυτό που πραγματικά εννοούν: "φαγωθείτε μεταξύ σας, και όποιος μειοδοτήσει θα πάρει τελικά τα ψίχουλα που του επιφυλάσσουμε". Και μην ξεχάσω να προσθέσω πόσο αστείο να είναι να μιλάει για "παρανομίες" μια Ένωση της οποίας ο ταμίας μόλις καταδικάστηκε για οικονομικά εγκλήματα...


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 13, 2013)

Ελπίζω ότι θα πάρουν την κατάλληλη απάντηση, και ως προς το τυπικό μέρος (οι κατώτατες αμοιβές είναι προτεινόμενες, όχι υποχρεωτικές) και ως προς το ουσιαστικό (πάνω-κάτω αυτά που έγραψες, λίγο -ελάχιστα- πιο ευγενικά)!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 13, 2013)

Αυτό βρήκαν να πούνε; Θλιβερό...

Με κάλυψε ο dharvatis αποπάνω.


----------



## rogne (Dec 13, 2013)

Να και κάτι άλλο που "αντιβαίνει τις διατάξεις περί ελευθέρου ανταγωνισμού":



> Στις ενέργειες που πραγματοποιούνται για τη μη κατάργηση της ενιαίας τιμής, η Ένωση Ελληνικού Βιβλίου ξεκίνησε τη συλλογή υπογραφών από όλο το φάσμα του εκδοτικού κλάδου, του πνευματικού κόσμου, καθώς και από όλους εκείνους που πιστεύουν στην ανάγκη διατήρησής της.
> 
> Μπορείτε να μπείτε στον παρακάτω σύνδεσμο, να υπογράψετε υπέρ της διατήρησης της ενιαίας τιμής και να το προωθήσετε προς υπογραφή στους συνεργάτες σας, τα μέλη σας και σε όποιον άλλον κρίνετε εσείς σκόπιμο.
> 
> ...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 13, 2013)

rogne, μια απορία, ίσως ανούσια. Πώς «έλαβαν γνώση της απόφασης» οι εκδότες; Τους ενημέρωσε ο ΣΜΕΔ ή κάποιο από τα μέλη τους;

(Επί της ουσίας, φυσικά συμφωνώ με τα αυτονόητα, όπως έγραψαν dharvatis kai Aorati.)


----------



## rogne (Dec 13, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> rogne, μια απορία, ίσως ανούσια. Πώς «έλαβαν γνώση της απόφασης» οι εκδότες; Τους ενημέρωσε ο ΣΜΕΔ ή κάποιο από τα μέλη τους;
> 
> (Επί της ουσίας, φυσικά συμφωνώ με τα αυτονόητα, όπως έγραψαν dharvatis kai Aorati.)



Τους στάλθηκε από τον ΣΜΕΔ η σχετική ανακοίνωση, όπως και σε πολλούς άλλους φορείς. Η "απόφαση" που λένε είναι φυσικά κενή νοήματος, διαφορετικά θα διαταζόταν και η εφαρμογή της. Αλλά δεν έχουμε φτάσει ακόμα εκεί. :)


----------



## nickel (Dec 13, 2013)

Καλημέρα

Θα καταθέσω δυο εντελώς προσωπικές σκέψεις:

Ίσως οι εκδότες επηρεάστηκαν από διατυπώσεις της ανακοίνωσης του ΣΜΕΔ — λέξεις όπως _καθορισμός_ ή _αποδεκτές_. Γνωρίζουν ωστόσο και γνωρίζουμε ότι η ανακοίνωση είναι περισσότερο στο πλαίσιο οδηγιών προς νέους μεταφραστές. Ούτε οι μεταφραστές ούτε τα σωματεία ούτε οι εκδότες μπορούν να επιβάλουν κατώτατες τιμές στο σημερινό τοπίο αυτού του κλάδου.

Αντί για επιστολές που μιλούν για παρανομίες, ας καθίσουν μαζί εκδότες και σωματεία μεταφραστών και άλλων συντελεστών του βιβλίου να συζητήσουν ποιες είναι οι ρεαλιστικές αμοιβές για την ομαλή λειτουργία του κλάδου. Για τους μεταφραστές θα είναι εύκολο να αποδείξουν ότι οι κατώτατες τιμές που αναφέρει ο ΣΜΕΔ είναι απόλυτα λογικές. Οι σοβαροί εκδότες τι προτείνουν; Τι οδηγίες έχουν να δώσουν στους νεοεισερχόμενους στον κλάδο;




Και να θυμηθώ να κάνω ένα σημείωμα που να λέει ότι το «σωστό» είναι «αντιβαίνει *στις *διατάξεις».


----------



## Costas (Dec 14, 2013)

nickel said:


> Και να θυμηθώ να κάνω ένα σημείωμα που να λέει ότι το «σωστό» είναι «αντιβαίνει *στις *διατάξεις».


Ε ναι!


----------



## SMED (Dec 19, 2013)

Δημόσια απάντηση του ΣΜΕΔ στην Ένωση Ελληνικού Βιβλίου για τις κατώτατες αμοιβές μετάφρασης-επιμέλειας-διόρθωσης:

_Αθήνα, 19 Δεκεμβρίου 2013_

*Προς το Δ.Σ. της Ένωσης Ελληνικού Βιβλίου*​
Κύριοι,

περίπου δύο μήνες αφότου σας στείλαμε το κείμενό μας σχετικά με την προώθηση κατώτατων αμοιβών για μεταφραστές, επιμελητές, διορθωτές και υποτιτλιστές, λάβαμε και διαβάσαμε με απορία το κάτωθι σύντομο σημείωμά σας: 

_Λάβαμε γνώση της από 14.10.2013 απόφασής σας περί καθορισμού κατώτατων αμοιβών μετάφρασης, επιμέλειας, διόρθωσης. Με την παρούσα επιστολή θέλουμε να σας επιστήσουμε την προσοχή στο γεγονός ότι ο καθορισμός κατώτατων τιμών από συλλογικά όργανα, όπως ο Σύλλογός σας, είναι παράνομος και αντιβαίνει τις διατάξεις περί ελευθέρου ανταγωνισμού._​
Είμαστε βέβαιοι ότι γνωρίζετε πως καμία παρανομία δεν έγκειται στη δημοσίευση και την προώθηση, από έναν συνδικαλιστικό φορέα, ενός κειμένου το οποίο έχει πρωτίστως συμβουλευτικό χαρακτήρα και αφορά εργασιακά-επαγγελματικά ζητήματα και διεκδικήσεις. Θέλουμε να υπογραμμίσουμε ότι δεν αποτελούμε ένωση επιχειρήσεων, όπως εσείς, συνεπώς οι συνδικαλιστικές ενέργειές μας σε καμία περίπτωση δεν σχετίζονται με την παρεμπόδιση του «ελεύθερου ανταγωνισμού», πράγμα που, βάσει της τεράστιας εμπειρίας σας, είμαστε βέβαιοι ότι επίσης το γνωρίζετε. 

Με το κείμενό μας αυτό επιθυμούμε να ορίσουμε και να κατοχυρώσουμε μελλοντικά μια αντιστοιχία μεταξύ της εργασίας μας και της αμοιβής μας, να βοηθήσουμε τους (νεότερους, κυρίως) συναδέλφους να αξιολογούν τον εαυτό τους και τα προσόντα τους, αλλά και την εργασία που προσφέρουν – μεταξύ άλλων, και σε εσάς. Οι κατώτατες αμοιβές δεν είναι, βέβαια, δεσμευτικές με την απλή ανακοίνωσή τους, αλλά αποτελούν ενδεικτική βάση υπολογισμού και διαπραγμάτευσης της αμοιβής μας σε σχέση με τις συνθήκες εργασίας μας. Προέκυψαν μάλιστα ύστερα από ευρεία έρευνα και συμπλήρωση ερωτηματολογίων από εκατοντάδες συναδέλφους.

Είναι χαρακτηριστικό ότι μία μόλις ημέρα μετά το σημείωμά σας για τις κατώτατες αμοιβές λάβαμε μια επιστολή σας που μας παρακινούσε να υποστηρίξουμε τη συλλογή υπογραφών για τη διατήρηση της ενιαίας τιμής βιβλίου. Προφανώς ο «ελεύθερος ανταγωνισμός» δεν ισχύει για εργοδότες-επιχειρηματίες και τα εμπορεύματά τους, παρά μόνο για εργαζόμενους-επαγγελματίες, οι οποίοι «παρανομούν» κιόλας εάν επιχειρήσουν να διεκδικήσουν συλλογικά αξιοπρεπείς αμοιβές για την εργασία τους... 

Θα θέλαμε, τέλος, να τονίσουμε ότι η προώθηση των κατώτατων αμοιβών του Συλλόγου μας έχει γίνει ήδη δεκτή με πολύ μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον, και από τις ενημερώσεις που κάνουμε σε συναδέλφους σε όλη την Ελλάδα βλέπουμε πως υπάρχει πολύ μεγάλη ανταπόκριση, η οποία ελπίζουμε να ενταθεί ακόμα περισσότερο μέσα από μια σειρά εκδηλώσεων, δημοσιευμάτων, συνεντεύξεων κ.ο.κ. το αμέσως επόμενο διάστημα. Σε αυτό το πλαίσιο, καλούμε την Ένωσή σας να επανεξετάσει με τη δέουσα σοβαρότητα το ζήτημα και να δημοσιοποιήσει τον τρόπο με τον οποίο προτίθεται να το αντιμετωπίσει.


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 19, 2013)

Πολύ ωραία! Θα μπορούσατε ίσως να πείτε μερικά πράγματα ακόμα πάνω στο θέμα των νεότερων συναδέλφων (δεν μπορείς να βαφτίζεις «ελεύθερο ανταγωνισμό» το ότι εκμεταλλεύεσαι την απειρία του άλλου για να του προτείνεις εξευτελιστικές αμοιβές). Περιμένω με ενδιαφέρον την απάντηση στην πρόσκληση της τελευταίας παραγράφου.


----------



## seaofdreams (Jan 30, 2014)

Mιλάνε όλοι μιλά(ει κι ο Πατάκης)!
Έλεος δηλαδή mg:
Αλλά τί να περιμένει κανείς απο ένα άνθρωπο ο οποίος για να κάνει οικονομία στο χαρτί (και μιλάω για ελάχιστα φύλλα κάτω του αριθμού των 10) στα εξώφυλλα ενός βιβλίου, εκτύπωσε στην ίδια επιφάνεια άσχετα εξώφυλλα μεταξύ τους με ελάχιστο κενό ανάμεσα για να βγαίνει το λάδι αυτού που θα κόψει το εξώφυλλο, και το λάδι αυτού που θα προσπαθήσει να προσαρμόσει το τσουρούτικο εξώφυλλο σε ένα μεγαλύτερο σώμα (το βιβλίο χωρίς το εξώφυλλο το λέμε έτσι)! 
Προσπαθούσε να χωρέσει κάτι εκεί που δεν χώραγε!
Μη τυχόν και πάει ανεκμετάλλευτο μέρος του χαρτιού! 

Το περιστατικό το ξέρω απο πρώτο χέρι μιας και υπάρχει βιβλιοδετείο στην οικογένεια. 
Τέτοια τσιγκουνιά απο εκδότη δεν έχω ξαναδεί και έχω μεγαλώσει εκεί μέσα. 
Ελπίζω να μη σας κούρασα αλλά βγήκα απο τα ρούχα μου :devil:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 30, 2014)

@seaofdreams: Αφού είσαι άνθρωπος που ξέρει το αντικείμενο, προφανώς γνωρίζεις ότι όλοι οι εκδότες τυπώνουν πολλά διαφορετικά εξώφυλλα σε ένα τυπογραφικό φύλλο. Σε ένα φύλλο χωρούν πολλά εξώφυλλα και είναι προφανές ότι υπάρχει οικονομία. Χώρια το κλισέ με τα δεντράκια στον Αμαζόνιο, αλλά θα συμφωνείς φαντάζομαι ότι είναι καλό να μην πετιέται ούτε κομματάκι χαρτί, εφόσον είναι δυνατόν. Επίσης καταλαβαίνεις ότι τέτοιο μικρό τράβηγμα (10 κομμάτια) δεν μπορεί παρά να αφορά δοκίμια. Η δουλειά των δοκιμίων είναι ακριβώς να διαπιστωθούν τυχόν προβλήματα. Ε, διαπιστώθηκαν. Οι χαρακτηρισμοί σε τι βοηθούν;


----------



## seaofdreams (Jan 30, 2014)

Δεν είμαι σίγουρη τι εννοείς με τον όρο δοκίμια εδώ και δεν θελω να παρεξηγήσω. 
Φυσικά μια επιφάνεια χαρτιού μπορεί να έχει πολλά εξώφυλα τυπωμένα πάνω της, αλλά είναι υπολογισμένες οι διαστάσεις για να ταιριάζουν με το εσωτερικό του βιβλίου. 
Δεν αφορούσε δοκιμαστικό για να διαπιστωθεί αν κάνουν αυτές οι διαστάσεις του εξώφυλλου για το βιβλίο (το οποίο δεν ήταν δοκίμιο), και αν και αντιλαμβάνομαι το θέμα με τα δέντρα του Αμαζονίου, ήθελα να τονίσω πως σε αντίθεση με άλλους εκδότες που ξέρουν οτι υπάρχει ανθρώπινος παράγοντας (και άρα μπορεί να γίνουν και λάθη και εκτυπώνουν και κάποια φύλλα παραπάνω για να έχουν στο τέλος τον αριθμό των βιβλίων που θέλουν, ο συγκεκριμένος εκδοτικός οίκος προσπαθεί να συμπιέσει το κόστος του σε βάρος των άλλων συνεργατών του, όπως κάνει και με τους μεταφραστές. 
Το βιβλίο είχε έρθει με το σώμα του, το ένα προσαρμοσμένο στο άλλο και όλες οι μηχανές προσαρμοσμένες σε αυτές τις διαστάσεις. 
Ξαφνικά εμφανίστηκαν και κάποια φύλλα με άλλες διαστάσεις (μικρότερες) και έπρεπε όλα να ξαναπροσαρμοστούν απο την αρχή. 
Αυτό χρειάζεται πολύ χρόνο και πολλά χέρια και φυσικά είναι αντιεπαγγελματικό να χρεώσει κανείς αυτά τα 5-10 βιβλία παραπάνω επειδή παιδεύτηκε περισσότερες ώρες αφού μόλις πριν λίγο έχουν βγεί τα ίδια βιβλία με συγκεκριμένη συμφωνημένη τιμή. 
Ανακύκλωση χαρτιού γίνεται σε όλα τα βιβλιοδετεία, υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που παίρνουν τα αποκόμματα του χαρτιού με φορτηγά (απο ό,τι κόβεται ή πετιέται λόγω ελαττώματος) και πάνε για πολτοποίηση και πάλι. 
Είναι μια διαδικασία με συνέχεια στο χρόνο για όλα τα βιβλιοδετεία. 
Οι χαρακτηρισμοί δεν βοηθούν πουθενά, άποψη μου ήταν. Λυπάμαι αν σε έκανα να νιώσεις άβολα μ'αυτό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 30, 2014)

Κοίτα με τον Πατάκη δεν είχα ποτέ ούτε έχω καμία σχέση και το μόνο που γνωρίζω για τον συγκεκριμένο εκδότη είναι κυρίως αυτά που μαθαίνω από την πιάτσα, π.χ. από τις ανακοινώσεις του ΣΜΕΔ. Για την ουσία που περιγράφεις, περίπου κατάλαβα τι εννοείς.


----------



## daeman (Feb 4, 2016)

...
The Magic Number is EUR 0.15: Translator Rate Survey Released in Germany

Germany’s Federal Association of Interpreters and Translators [Bundesverband der Dolmetscher und Übersetzer e.V. (BDÜ)] published the fifth edition of its rate survey in January 2016. The survey is based on pricing information collected from almost 1,100 translators and interpreters and covers 35 language pairs.
...


----------



## nickel (Feb 4, 2016)

Υποθέτω ότι, αν μάθουμε και πόσα τους μένουν αφού πληρώσουν τους δικούς τους φόρους, εισφορές και έκτακτα, θα πρέπει η επόμενη συγκέντρωση Ελλήνων μεταφραστών να γίνει στην πλατεία Κλαυθμώνος.


----------



## daeman (Feb 4, 2016)

nickel said:


> ... θα πρέπει η επόμενη συγκέντρωση Ελλήνων μεταφραστών να γίνει στην πλατεία Κλαυθμώνος.



At the Wailing Square.


Metropolis + Wailing Wall


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 4, 2016)

daeman said:


> ...
> The Magic Number is EUR 0.15: Translator Rate Survey Released in Germany


Κλαίμε ή γελάμε;

Χωρίς πλάκα πάντως, αναρωτιέμαι αν μπορώ να χωθώ σε καμιά άλλη αγορά, την αμερικανική ή την αγγλική ας πούμε, με το συνδυασμό Αγγλικά-Ισπανικά. Γιατί με την τρισχιλιετή προκοπή δεν βλέπω.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 4, 2016)

Στην αγγλική αγορά ίσως, αλλά στην αμερικανική με τόσα εκατομμύρια ισπανόφωνους εκεί, ίσως υπάρχει υπερπληθώρα.


----------



## rogne (Feb 4, 2016)

daeman said:


> ...
> The Magic Number is EUR 0.15: Translator Rate Survey Released in Germany
> 
> Germany’s Federal Association of Interpreters and Translators [Bundesverband der Dolmetscher und Übersetzer e.V. (BDÜ)] published the fifth edition of its rate survey in January 2016. The survey is based on pricing information collected from almost 1,100 translators and interpreters and covers 35 language pairs.
> ...



Νομίζω ότι το κρίσιμο σημείο στο παραπάνω είναι αυτό: _The rates listed below are based on those given for the category “*direct clients* in the private sector”_. Υπάρχουν και στην Ελλάδα γραφεία που χρεώνουν, αν όχι 15 λεπτά/λέξη, πάντως 10 ή 12 σε απευθείας πελάτες. Φυσικά δεν υπάρχει κανένα που να πληρώνει σε μεταφραστές τέτοιες ταρίφες, αλλά κάτι μου λέει πως ούτε στη Γερμανία υπάρχει...


----------



## oliver_twisted (Feb 4, 2016)

rogne said:


> Νομίζω ότι το κρίσιμο σημείο στο παραπάνω είναι αυτό: _The rates listed below are based on those given for the category “*direct clients* in the private sector”_. Υπάρχουν και στην Ελλάδα γραφεία που χρεώνουν, αν όχι 15 λεπτά/λέξη, πάντως 10 ή 12 σε απευθείας πελάτες. Φυσικά δεν υπάρχει κανένα που να πληρώνει σε μεταφραστές τέτοιες ταρίφες, αλλά κάτι μου λέει πως ούτε στη Γερμανία υπάρχει...



Έτσι. Μια -αξιομνημόνευτη και μοναδική- φορά χρέωσα κι εγώ σε πελάτη μου 15 λεπτά τη λέξη [σε ευθεία μετάφραση, εε!], μετά από προτροπή της ίδιας (οκ, δεν πλήρωνε από την τσέπη της, στέλεχος εταιρείας ήταν) αφού μου είπε κατά λέξη "καλέ, λίγα χρεώνεις για τη δουλειά σου, αυτή τη μετάφραση την έχουμε δώσει 3 φορές σε εργαζόμενους του ομίλου (προφανώς στη γραμματειακή υποστήριξη που είχε λόουερ) και μας έδωσαν απαράδεκτη δουλειά, μην υποτιμάς την εργασία σου" και βγήκε ένα τρελό ποσό που το τσέπωσα με βαθύ αναστεναγμό ευχαρίστησης. Βέβαια την εν λόγω κυρία την απέλυσαν από τον όμιλο μετά από κάτι μήνες και δεν ξανασυνεργάστηκα μαζί της, οπότε ίσως και να μην ήταν η καλύτερη -για εκείνην- πρακτική. Χαχαχα, καλός ο σεβασμός στη δουλειά του μεταφραστή, κυρά μου, αλλά ο σεβασμός στα κέρδη των μετόχων είναι ακόμα καλύτερος.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 4, 2016)

Θέλεις να πεις ότι την απέλυσαν γι' αυτό;


----------



## oliver_twisted (Feb 4, 2016)

Hellegennes said:


> Θέλεις να πεις ότι την απέλυσαν γι' αυτό;



Βρε Ελληγεννή μου, το ποστ μου είναι τίγκα στο ροζ και στις φατσούλες, πόσο πια να τονίσω ότι κάνω πλάκα; Ναι, η κυρία αυτή έφυγε από τον όμιλο και δεν ξέρω γιατί, απλά ήταν η μόνη πελάτισσα ever -εις τους αιώνας των αιώνων, αμήν- που μου ζήτησε να αυξήσω την αμοιβή μου και γι' αυτό κάνω πλάκα ότι τη διώξανε.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 4, 2016)

Α, δεν αντελήφθην!


----------



## Archangelos (Feb 7, 2016)

Επαγγελματίας δεν είμαι αλλά να αναφέρω και μια άλλη παράμετρο. Ο Έλληνας δεν ξέρει να φέρεται ως καταναλωτής.

Την παροιμία _το φθηνό κρέας το τρώνε οι σκύλοι_ δεν την γνωρίζει;

Κακά τα ψέματα, αν δεν βάλεις το χέρι στην τσέπη λιγουλάκι βαθιά, δουλειά δεν γίνεται. Αν θες ποιότητα πρέπει να πληρώσεις. Όσον αφορά το κόστος κάποιου υλικού προϊόντος θα το ψάξω, να μην πληρώσω κερατιάτικα. Στην παροχή υπηρεσίας όμως δεν θα το διαπραγματευτώ. _Πόσα θες; Τόσα; Μάλιστα, πάρε τα._ Αλλά, αν δεν γίνει σωστή δουλειά, θα έχω τα μούτρα να τον κυνηγήσω.

Ἂπό την άλλη, οι εκδότες πως καταδέχονται να πασάρουν φθηνοδουλειά στο καταναλωτικό κοινό;


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 26, 2018)

Ενημερωτικά, οι Βέλγοι μεταφραστές χρεώνουν κατά μέσο όρο 10 λεπτά/λέξη τα μεταφραστικά γραφεία και 13 λεπτά/λέξη τους ιδιώτες. 
https://slator.com/industry-news/belgian-translators-average-eur-0-10-to-0-13-per-word-according-to-inaugural-survey/


----------



## Stratos (Jun 20, 2022)

Συνάδελφοι, καλημέρα. Χρειάζομαι ορισμένες πληροφορίες σχετικά με εργασία ως επιμελητής κειμένων. Στο ενδεχόμενο συνεργασίας με κάποιον εκδοτικό οίκο, ποιο είναι το ποσό που μπορεί να διεκδικήσει ένας φιλόλογος; 40 Ευρώ το 16σέλιδο θεωρείται σεβαστό ποσό ή είναι μικρό; Επίσης, υπογράφεται κάποια επίσημη σύμβαση εργασίας ή μιλάμε για μία άτυπη συμφωνία; Ακόμη, ο φιλόλογος απαιτεί το όνομά του να τοποθετηθεί στους τίτλους του βιβλίου ή όχι; Ενδιαφέρομαι να εργαστώ ως επιμελητής, όμως δεν έχω καμία γνώση _πώς _συμβαίνουν τα πράγματα και τι ισχύει στον χώρο. Μπορεί κάποιος με εμπειρία να με διαφωτίσει; Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## nickel (Jun 20, 2022)

Γεια σου, Στράτο, καλωσόρισες. Δεν βλέπω απαντήσεις ακόμα. Νομίζω ότι τα 40 ευρώ το 16σέλιδο είναι λίγο κάτω από τον μέσο όρο, αλλά προφανώς οι τιμές παίζουν αρκετά ανάλογα με το έργο. Κάθε σχέση, ιδίως μεταξύ αγνώστων, καλό θα είναι να πλαισιώνεται από ένα συμφωνητικό με νομική ισχύ. Υπογράφονται ωστόσο και αρκετές άτυπες συμφωνίες. Ελπίζω να ακούσουμε και τις απόψεις συναδέλφων με καλύτερη γνώση του εκδοτικού κυκλώματος.


----------



## Stratos (Jun 21, 2022)

Nickel, σ' ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές σου. Καταλαβαίνω ότι διαφορετικά κοστολογείται ένα μυθιστόρημα από ένα επιστημονικό σύγγραμμα και, κατά συνέπεια, είναι υποχρέωση του φιλολόγου να διεκδικεί μεγαλύτερο ποσό. Αναφορικά με τα υπόλοιπα, περιμένω κι εγώ τις απόψεις όσων έχουν εμπειρία στο θέμα. Θα ήθελα να προσθέσω, όμως, κι ένα ακόμη ερώτημα στα προηγούμενα: πόσος χρόνος δίνεται στον επιμελητή για ένα βιβλίο 150-200σελ.;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 21, 2022)

Εγώ δεν ασχολούμαι με επιμέλειες βιβλίων, μόνο με μεταφράσεις. Αφού πω το προφανές ότι κάθε βιβλίο δεν είναι ίδιο (παίζει ρόλο το είδος του περιεχομένου, ο βαθμός δυσκολίας, το μέγεθος της σελίδας, ο συνδυασμός γλωσσών κ.ά.) θα προσθέσω ότι τα 40 ευρώ τα θεωρώ πολύ λίγα. Υποθέτω ότι κάπου 60 με 80 θα μου φαινόταν μια καλούτσικη αμοιβή.

Από πλευράς χρόνου, αφού τονίσω και πάλι ότι δεν είναι όλα τα βιβλία ίδια, θα πω ότι κατά μέσο όρο για μέσο βαθμό δυσκολίας με μέτριες σελίδες κ.λπ. κ.λπ. εγώ μεταφράζω περίπου 10 σελίδες την (εργάσιμη) ημέρα, άρα υποθέτω ότι μπορείς να επιμεληθείς περίπου τις διπλάσιες.

Συμφωνητικό βεβαίως και πρέπει να υπάρχει, εκεί θα αναφέρεται και το πού θα μπει το όνομα (συνήθως στις πρώτες σελίδες, εκεί που μπαίνουν και τα άλλα στοιχεία, πρωτότυπος τίτλος κ.λπ.)

Τέλος να πω ότι είναι πιο ασφαλής ο υπολογισμός αμοιβής ανά λέξη ή ανά χαρακτήρα, γιατί οι σελίδες διαφέρουν πολύ σε μέγεθος, μπορεί να έχουν εικόνες, διάφορες γραμματοσειρές κ.λπ.

Σκέψου εσύ πόση ώρα θα σου πάρει να μεταφράσεις αυτές τις σελίδες, τι λειτουργικά έξοδα έχεις και τι κέρδος θέλεις να βγάλεις για να έχεις έναν αξιοπρεπή μισθό και λογάριασε τι αμοιβή θα ήθελες.


----------



## anepipsogos (Jun 21, 2022)

Αν και η όποια επιμελητική «καριέρα» μου αφορούσε συνεργασία μόνο με εκδότες-φίλους, αφενός, και καθημερινή εργασία με μηνιαίο μισθό σε οργανισμό, αφετέρου, θα έλεγα ότι συνυπογράφω τις απαντήσεις των προλαλησάντων.

Για κάποια μερικότερα ζητήματα τώρα:

« ποιο είναι το ποσό που μπορεί να διεκδικήσει ένας φιλόλογος;»

Εδώ θα ήταν ίσως σκόπιμο να αναφερθεί εάν έχεις κάποια σχετική εμπειρία, κάποια «προϋπηρεσία» ως επιμελητής, ή συζητάς υπό την ιδιότητα του φιλολόγου «απλώς»; Εάν συμβαίνει το δεύτερο, έχω την αίσθηση ότι μάλλον θα αντιμετωπίσεις μια επιπρόσθετη δυσχέρεια, και ως προς την επιτέλεση του έργου του επιμελητή και ως προς τη διαπραγματευτική σου δυνατότητα. Πόσο μάλλον που τα τελευταία είκοσι πόσα χρόνια βλέπω να ξεφυτρώνουν ιδιωτικά ή λιγότερο ιδιωτικά «σχολεία» παραγωγής διορθωτών και επιμελητών. Και ορθώς νομίζω εξελίσσεται αυτή η τάση, αν σκεφτεί κανείς ότι σε κάποια μακρινά χρόνια το διορθωτιλίκι-επιμελητιλίκι ήταν κάτι σαν «ειδικότης κτηθείσα εν υπηρεσία» (δηλ. κάπως στου κασίδη το κεφάλι…)

Επί του «ποιο είναι ποσό κλπ», θα έλεγα -μαζί με τους προλαλήσαντες- ότι είναι μάλλον πολυπαραγοντικό ζήτημα -και δεν ξέρω καν αν ισχύουν εν έτει 2022 οι κατώτατες αμοιβές του 2013 που είχε δημοσιοποιήσει ο Σύλλογος. Προσωπικά, όταν είχα να κάνω με απαιτητικότερα κείμενα μη λογοτεχνικά (δοκιμιακά, επιστημονικά κλπ, χωρίς να σημαίνει ότι τα λογοτεχνικά είναι αβρόχοις ποσί), ζητούσα να δω πρώτα το μετάφρασμα, έκανα μια δειγματοληπτική αντιβολή με το πρωτότυπο να δω τι «παίζει», πιθανολογούσα πόσο χρόνο θα με απασχολήσει και αναλόγως έλεγα κάποια αμοιβή. Δηλ. δεν υπολόγιζα με το τυπογραφικό ή με τη λέξη/χαρακτήρα, αλλά με τα «μεροκάματα» που έπρεπε να ρίξω.


«πόσος χρόνος δίνεται στον επιμελητή για ένα βιβλίο 150-200σελ.;»

Κι εδώ το πράγμα εξαρτάται, αλλά θεωρώ ότι ο επιμελητής είναι αυτός που πιθανολογεί μια προθεσμία περαίωσης του έργου του, συζητά με τον εκδότη να πληροφορηθεί πόσο εκείνος ζορίζεται από την πλευρά του και έρχονται σε μια συνεννόηση. Εδώ χρειάζεται προσοχή στα διάφορα «βιάζομαι», «πνίγομαι να βγει το βιβλίο», αμάν τούτο, αμάν εκείνο…


----------



## anepipsogos (Jun 21, 2022)

Και μια και έκανα λόγο για "σχολεία", βρήκα ενδιαφέρον το Πρόγραμμα Συμπληρωματικής εξ Αποστάσεως Εκπαίδευσης «Επιμέλεια και Διόρθωση Κειμένου» του Κέντρου Επιμόρφωσης και Δια Βίου Μάθησης (Κ.Ε.ΔΙ.ΒΙ.Μ.) του Ε.Κ.Π.Α. και παραπέμπω μήπως και ενδιαφέρει:


https://elearningekpa.gr/uploads/courses/brochures/63_epimeleia_kai_diorthosi_keimenou.pdf



Και αυτό ενδιαφέρον μου φάνηκε:


http://www.gsae.edu.gr/attachments/article/1427/%CE%9B%CE%BF%CE%B3%CE%BF%CF%84%CE%B5%CF%87%CE%BD%CE%B9%CE%BA%CE%AE%20%CE%9C%CE%B5%CF%84%CE%AC%CF%86%CF%81%CE%B1%CF%83%CE%B7%20%CE%9A%CE%B5%CE%B9%CE%BC%CE%AD%CE%BD%CF%89%CE%BD%20%CE%BA%CE%B1%CE%B9%20%CE%94%CE%B9%CF%8C%CF%81%CE%B8%CF%89%CF%83%CE%B7,%20%CE%95%CF%80%CE%B9%CE%BC%CE%AD%CE%BB%CE%B5%CE%B9%CE%B1%20%CE%9A%CE%B5%CE%B9%CE%BC%CE%AD%CE%BD%CF%89%CE%BD.pdf


----------



## Stratos (Jun 21, 2022)

AoratiMelani και anepipsogos, σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις συμβουλές-πληροφορίες. Με βοηθήσατε πολύ να καταλάβω πώς πρέπει να χειριστώ τα διάφορα θέματα (αμοιβή, χρονοδιάγραμμα κ.ο.κ.). Δεν έχω εμπειρία ως επιμελητής-διορθωτής, όμως ενδιαφέρομαι να αναζητήσω και χρειαζόμουν ορισμένες πληροφορίες, ώστε να μην ''πιαστώ κορόιδο'' λόγω της απειρίας μου. Ευχαριστώ πολύ και για τις προτάσεις σου, anepipsogos. Έχω γνώση του Προγράμματος στο Ε.Κ.Π.Α. και η αλήθεια είναι ότι σκεφτόμουν να το παρακολουθήσω. Ευχαριστώ ακόμη μία φορά για το ενδιαφέρον σας και, φυσικά, οποιαδήποτε άλλη πληροφορία, συμβουλή ή πρόταση είναι ευπρόσδεκτη.


----------



## anepipsogos (Jun 22, 2022)

Stratos said:


> οποιαδήποτε άλλη πληροφορία, συμβουλή ή πρόταση είναι ευπρόσδεκτη.


Χμ…δεν ξέρω κατά πόσον μπορεί να χρησιμεύσει ως «συμβουλή», ωστόσο δύο πράγματα θεωρώ ότι προσωπικά με βοήθησαν να αντεπεξέλθω κατά δύναμιν στην αποστολή του διορθωτή/επιμελητή:

Το πρώτο και θεμελιώδες που εννόησα -μέσα από την τριβή μου με τα προς διόρθωση/επιμέλεια κείμενα- είναι η χρησιμότητα ανάπτυξης και καλλιέργειας του «μικροβίου» της καχυποψίας για ό,τι πέρναγε μπροστά από τα μάτια μου. Ξεκινούσα δηλαδή «θεωρώντας» εκ προοιμίου ότι θα διάβαζα ένα κείμενο με βέβαια τα λάθη, ξεκινούσα ως λαθοκυνηγός με σίγουρο «θήραμα». Στη συνέχεια, αν τυχόν στις καλύτερες περιπτώσεις συνέβαινε να μη βρω ούτε ένα, π.χ., έλεγα «μπα, ώστε τίποτα, ε;», χωρίς αυτό να ασκεί την παραμικρή επιρροή ως προς το πώς θα αντιμετώπιζα το επόμενο κείμενο. Κι έτσι όλα τα χρόνια…

Ένα δεύτερο κρίσιμο ζήτημα που συνειδητοποίησα μέσα από την καθημερινή πρακτική ήταν πως έπρεπε πάση θυσία να διαμορφώσω και να καλλιεργήσω ένα δεύτερο «βλέμμα», ένα δεύτερο είδος προσοχής. Τι θέλω να πω; Όταν διαβάζουμε ένα κείμενο, το μάτι, το βλέμμα, έχει την εγγενή -ως φαίνεται- τάση να «διορθώνει» από μόνο του κάτι εσφαλμένο που περνάει από μπροστά του, οπότε κάλλιστα μπορεί να διέλθει από τη «νάρκη» και να μην την καταγράψει ο εγκέφαλος. Εκεί προσωπικά θεωρώ ότι είναι το μεγάλο στοίχημα του διορθωτή/επιμελητή: να δομήσει δηλαδή ένα μετα-φυσικό μάτι/βλέμμα που θα «τρέχει» παράλληλα με αντεστραμμένο τον φυσιολογικό μηχανισμό. Κάτι σαν το «εγώ είναι ένας άλλος» του Ρεμπώ εναρμονισμένο στα επιμελητικά καθήκοντα…


----------



## Earion (Jun 22, 2022)

Η δεύτερη παράγραφος είναι το πιο καίριο!


----------

